# The Ridiculous Opinion Thread



## bradthelegend (Nov 19, 2012)

We all know that there are countless debates in the guitar world (neck-thru vs. bolt-on, etc.) but every once in a while some idiot spits out a real gem.

I recently saw a kid say that he wanted a guitar with a maple fretboard, "because all the best guitarists use maple fretboards."

Then there's an article I was reading on how to improve your technique claiming "good guitarists continually change their settings on their toggle switch, volume, and tone controls throughout their solos." 

What interesting and/or confusing claims have you guys heard lately?


----------



## DSilence (Nov 19, 2012)

The Claims that manufacturers make when they are trying to recapture some of the 50's-60's sounds as though they can never recreate that original sound ever again, amps guitars...seems to be done with every bit of equipment. Seems to have spawned tributes, reissues, all sorts of magic shit.

EDIT: sorry thats not even really an opinion except mine lol


----------



## tm20 (Nov 20, 2012)

(_insert band name here_) fucking sucks because they aren't true metal -_- read it too many times on the internet


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 20, 2012)

"I don't like X Band because they write songs longer than 4 or 5 minutes."

FUCK. OFF. _CUNT._


----------



## Miek (Nov 20, 2012)

"Dream Theater is good"


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 20, 2012)

People think that because a guitar was built by a small luthier it is automatically better than anything else out there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 20, 2012)

"I hate X band/artist because they have no soul."


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 20, 2012)

"People who play fast have no soul!"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2012)

Musician's should only play for the love of it and earn nothing monetarily from it. They should be cast as starving artists forever.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Nov 20, 2012)

"It's impossible to tune a guitar with a longer scale to standard".

These are the most annoying threads ever. You can tune any Guitar with any scale length and any number of frets and any number of strings to anything you want. JUST GET THE RIGHT FUCKING STRINGS!

I haven't been here very long and I already can't count how many "Can I tune my RGD2127Z to B standard?" threads I've seen.


----------



## Felvin (Nov 20, 2012)

'Grown-ups don't like Heavy Metal.'


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 20, 2012)

"electronic music is not real music"

man i hate that one


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 20, 2012)

Trems suck, they're too hard to set up.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 20, 2012)

A guy I know holds the opinion that Mark Knopfler is, and I quote, "a terrible songwriter". 

He also believes that Queen are "a poor man's Led Zeppelin".

I would get angry and take issue with him, but frankly all I can do is


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Nov 20, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> He also believes that Queen are "a poor man's Led Zeppelin".



Umm.... what? 

My roommates were literally just talking about how "no bands write (metal) guitar riffs anymore," and that "the only good music is old stuff (read: from 5-10 years ago)."

I love them dearly, but they really need to broaden their musical palettes....


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Nov 20, 2012)

"He's bad because he doesn't have any soul"


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 20, 2012)

went to a guitar shop several years ago to find some parts for a jackson.

old guy behind the counter (looking down his nose) told me "we didnt carry that brand, only stocked fender, gibson & guild stuff cause its the best!"


----------



## straightshreddd (Nov 20, 2012)

I was at my local music shop a few weeks back and a kid who takes lessons there was playing some rock/blues licks. Mainly blues pentatonic stuff with unison bends. His playing was good but nothing particularly amazing or head turning. His teacher was nearby chatting with him and what not and I'm just dabbling on a Premium. Tapping, arppeggios, random riffs, jazz chord progressions, etc. Just playing. The teacher looks over at me and quietly but still audibly says "Yeah, stay away from that stuff. You wanna be unique." Then, something along the lines of "Blues and rock are the true styles of guitar playing."

The "pfft" side of me had lots of rebuttles and the empathic side understood to each his own but what disturbed me was that a music teacher was inhibiting the learning of a young, growing musician.


----------



## cronux (Nov 20, 2012)

"why do you use 7 string guitars, you should have played bass..."

"8 string guitars? that's for people that never played a gibson"

and so on...


----------



## Hyacinth (Nov 20, 2012)

People who think Gibson and Fender are the only guitar manufacturer.
People who don't see the point in playing extended range guitars/People who say "You don't need more than six strings" Seriously? Fuck off.
People who say Pantera is the ultimate metal band. (Sorry if this offends anyone)
People who put pickups in their guitars that are worth more than the guitar (Not an opinion, just a pet peeve)


----------



## Winspear (Nov 20, 2012)

Everything in this thread 



7stringDemon said:


> "It's impossible to tune a guitar with a longer scale to standard".
> 
> These are the most annoying threads ever. You can tune any Guitar with any scale length and any number of frets and any number of strings to anything you want. JUST GET THE RIGHT FUCKING STRINGS!
> 
> I haven't been here very long and I already can't count how many "Can I tune my RGD2127Z to B standard?" threads I've seen.



And so much this. Also when people say that you should get a 7 string to tune to B, implying that it has some tonal effect on the B string similar to a baritone guitar. Seen that so many times


----------



## Nag (Nov 20, 2012)

Stuff like

"You can't be a good guitarist if you don't like Jimi Hendrix"

"You can't be a good guitarist if you haven't learnt to play blues first"


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't mind it when people try to throw the "extended range is useless" argument at me, using whatever backup they can think of. All I have to do is show them videos of Tosin.

I do hate it though when people buy 7's or 8's and only use the lowest two or three strings.


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 20, 2012)

"Music sucks now. "
"Ahhh the 90s/80s/70s/60s/etc! back when music was still good!"


----------



## Edika (Nov 20, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> "Music sucks now. "
> "Ahhh the 90s/80s/70s/60s/etc! back when music was still good!"


 
Yes but this is true ! (I kid I kid)

People thinking technical death metal is 90% blast beats and thousands of riffs sewn together without meaning and direction.

People not playing fast solos can't play and people that play fast solos have no soul (this has been covered by other members).

Music theory kills creativity and inspiration scratch:  )!


----------



## kris_jammage (Nov 20, 2012)

"Meshuggah are shit".


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 20, 2012)

People who think that sevenstrings/ERGs should be used primarily for shredding and that if you're a low rhythm guy you're wasting your instrument. 

People who think expensive tube amps or modelers are necessary for good metal tones. Just watch Ola Englund's videos where he plays Marshall MG15s and Fender Mustang Is direct and has better tone than 75% of Axe-FX users.


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 20, 2012)

Abaddon9112 said:


> People who think that sevenstrings/ERGs should be used primarily for shredding and that if you're a low rhythm guy you're wasting your instrument.


 
Steph Carpenter all up in this! The man was playing 7's before most people even knew what they were, and he's a monster guitarist!


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 20, 2012)

The djent kids who think that all metalcore is terrible. 2 words: Killswitch Engage.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 20, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Musician's should only play for the love of it and earn nothing monetarily from it. They should be cast as starving artists forever.



Ridiculous orrrrrr realistic?


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 20, 2012)

ERGs need to be tuned to Gbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 20, 2012)

Abaddon9112 said:


> People who think that sevenstrings/ERGs should be used primarily for shredding and that if you're a low rhythm guy you're wasting your instrument.


 
Man have I received some comments from people who found out I was not as good as Steve Vai when I brought an Ibby Universe to the stage. That was some 18 years ago.

Now the same thing seems to be happening with the 8 string. The guy who sold me his RGA8 told me he wasn't comfortable with playing it live, because he felt like he would create high expectations of any musicians in the audience by showing off an 8string and he felt like he should be able to meet those expectations. 

Honestly, I don't give a shit. Playing 7 or 8 strings also means you don't have to switch guitars when you want to go from standard tuning to 3 steps downtuning.



JosephAOI said:


> I do hate it though when people buy 7's or 8's and only use the lowest two or three strings.


 
HAHAHA LOL  By the way, my band has no bass player because we can't find one and our other guitarist plays a 6 in B. I'll gladly take that space by playing just the top 3 strings as much as I like.


----------



## Lagtastic (Nov 20, 2012)

"This isn't music. You can't dance to this crap."


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 20, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> Steph Carpenter all up in this! The man was playing 7's before most people even knew what they were, and he's a monster guitarist!



Exactly. And most of the really influential bands (among non-guitar nerds at least) that have used 7s or 8s have been all about the low end rhythms.


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 20, 2012)

2 of my favorites from defenders of something shitty or questionable:

"Say what you want about [shitty or questionable thing], but know this: [thing that is not considered shitty or questionable] used to be criticized a lot and now is widely accepted and liked. Ergo, [shitty or questionable thing] is certain to be widely accepted and liked."

and

"The only people who don't like [shitty or questionable thing] are close-minded jealous elitist haters. I'm not going to take any criticism seriously."


----------



## will_shred (Nov 20, 2012)

"My music taste is superior to yours because I listen to |insert obscure band that is totally kvlt here|"

I clicked on a link from a friend of mine who is like that, it was literally a half hour of static. I kept skipping around the song thinking "okay this is just some weird really long intro right?" nope, it was two "movements" of nothing but static. He was also super exited because it was going to be released on cassette. the band said it was "ambient harsh noise exploring the subconcious desire for isolation"


----------



## Triple-J (Nov 20, 2012)

"(insert random guitar heroes name here) didn't need a seven string/Floyd/active pickups/modelling amp/etc so neither do I"

Also anytime I go on facebook and one of the music pages I've liked mentions the products they make for 7's/8's or anything else that isn't "normal" there's always a torrent of ridiculous opinions such as....

"*Tried both 7 and 8 strings in the past....realised I was being a twat, sold them, and bought some decent guitars instead.*"

and.....

*"Unless you are in Animals as Leaders, Meshuggah, or you play a hollow body in a particularly gifted jazz outfit, tune your 6 low and stop pretending like you need an extended scale."*


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 20, 2012)

Triple-J said:


> *"Unless you are in Animals as Leaders, Meshuggah, or you play a hollow body in a particularly gifted jazz outfit, tune your 6 low and stop pretending like you need an extended scale."*



I hope this person meant "extended range" rather than "extended scale", because as it is that statement displays a profound ignorance of the nature of tuning low.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 20, 2012)

Advertisement of a band looking for a guitarist: 

*"We are not looking for a Stratocaster-player type person"*

Uhm... Are you referring to Gilmour, Malmsteen, Cobain, Clapton, Sambora, Trevor Peres (Obituary), Dick Dale, SRV, John Mayer, #4 Jim Root, or Karl Sanders (Nile)?

I also hate linking types of music to the looks of a guitar. "Ooh, no, you can't play blues with that. Guitars with pointy horns are for metal." 

I'd love to get a Jazzmaster or Firebird, install a Floyd and a SD Invader and play the "wrong" music with it.


----------



## ElRay (Nov 20, 2012)

Edika said:


> Music theory kills creativity and inspiration scratch:  )!



QFT!

And it's most often said by people that can't break-out of the one or two standard pentatonic boxes they know and many times, can't even play anything original, only the covers they've practiced to death.

Ray


----------



## ElRay (Nov 20, 2012)

"Why would anybody want a wide neck guitar, {Insert Guitarist Name} had [big|fat|monster|sausage] fingers and could play fine, it has to be your technique."

The true irony here is when {Insert Guitarist Name} is replaced with Segovia or other Classical/Fingerpickers, who play on wide-necked guitars.

Ray


----------



## Blake1970 (Nov 20, 2012)

People listen to death metal because they worship Satan. Drives me insane!


----------



## TheOddGoat (Nov 20, 2012)

YES!

None of my posts are here!


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 20, 2012)

"Dean guitars rule!"

-Guitar Center employee trying to sell me a Dean guitar everytime I visit the store.


----------



## petereanima (Nov 20, 2012)

every opinion based on Ola Englund videos.


----------



## Andromalia (Nov 20, 2012)

EMG suck.
FR suck
TOMs suck


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 20, 2012)

Just because a guitar costs more, it is automatically better.


----------



## will_shred (Nov 20, 2012)

"kahlers suck"


----------



## Winspear (Nov 20, 2012)

will_shred said:


> "kahlers suck"



It's confusing - people want a modern style trem and fuss over the issues that a Floyd creates...and then say that Kahlers suck


----------



## bradthelegend (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 20, 2012)

People who bash Gibson just because they are Gibson, everyone wants to pick on the big guy.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Nov 20, 2012)

Blackmachine guitars are the absolute last word in guitars and, even though I've never been within 400 miles of one, I completely recommend that you not buy that house and buy a Blackmachine instead. I heard that one Cmin7add4#2b5superextended12th on those things will literally make all the girls around you pregnant.


----------



## StewartEhoff (Nov 20, 2012)

The lower you tune, the better you are.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Nov 20, 2012)

MatthewLeisher said:


> People who think Gibson and Fender are the only guitar manufacturer.
> People who don't see the point in playing extended range guitars/People who say "You don't need more than six strings" Seriously? Fuck off.
> People who say Pantera is the ultimate metal band. (Sorry if this offends anyone)
> People who put pickups in their guitars that are worth more than the guitar (Not an opinion, just a pet peeve)



Lol. "Whaaat ?! It`s not a Fender ? Then it must suck."


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 20, 2012)

Those idiots who think good tone will make up for their terrible technique.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 20, 2012)

"Women shouldn't growl like that"

"Why waste your money on an 8 string if you're only going to play the top two strings?"

"Learn to play better before you buy good gear"

"Metallica sound country"

"You can't solo?!"

"Mids suck"


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 20, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> "Metallica sound country"



Thats actually not entirely an opinion.


----------



## Opion (Nov 20, 2012)

"Coheed and Cambria is the true definition of brutal."

Says my friend who denies that growling vocals, and razor-sharp/bludgeoning riffs are not brutal (ex. Cannibal Corpse). Same friend also is not afraid to admit he listens to a lot of radio music.

As much as I love the guy, some of his opinions about music are just...so fucking invalid.


----------



## will_shred (Nov 20, 2012)

CYBERSYN said:


> "Women shouldn't growl like that"
> 
> "Why waste your money on an 8 string if you're only going to play the top two strings?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazzamatazz (Nov 20, 2012)

"You need to use a seven or eight string, Tosin plays eight strings, why don't you?"
"Play me a solo"
"Dropped tunings are for people who don't know how to play"
"You play electric? I like accoustic better they are better"

Piss off to those people.


----------



## sakeido (Nov 20, 2012)

That Vildhjarta is a good band, with good tone, and songwriting


----------



## flint757 (Nov 20, 2012)

sakeido said:


> That Vildhjarta is a good band, with good tone, and songwriting



Whatever they do with compression in post eq is painful to my ears. Might sound alright in studio speakers, but it is horrendous in anything else.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2012)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Ridiculous orrrrrr realistic?



Certainly not realistic given all the artists who have turned a profit doing what they love. Just because you, or everyone, can't do it doesn't mean it's unrealistic. 

Not all lawyers are rich, not all doctors are driving a Benz, and not all musicians make a decent living playing music. That doesn't mean they can't, or as the argument I've heard: they "shouldn't". 

I'm not arguing this though, believe what you want. Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one, and they all stink.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 20, 2012)

Totally forgot, piggybacking off my previous comment, I overheard this kid talking at Guitar Center a couple weeks back. He was maybe seventeen. I think he was playing the "I Can't Write a Rhythm that Doesn't Sound Broken to Pieces" song.


Actual quote (as I remember it), as he diddled an 8 string, snickering to his buddy sitting beside him:

"Djent will last way longer than deathcore. It's the only good metal to come around in the last thirty years."


----------



## edsped (Nov 20, 2012)

People who think sweep picking is the apex of guitar playing.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 20, 2012)

Tech metal is awesome.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Nov 20, 2012)

edsped said:


> People who think sweep picking is the apex of guitar playing.



This. If it is the apex, why is it every Joe Schmo sweeps 90 per cent of their solos?


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 20, 2012)

"Led Zeppelin/Zeppelin/Pink Floyd/The Beatles/Whoever suck and their recordings sound like ass."

I don't give a flying frack who you are...you may not LIKE those bands but they do NOT suck. Just because they don't play riffs in 41/4 time (in triplets) at 340bpm with blast beats and metal growls, that doesn't mean they're not badass and even HEAVY in their own right. Also pro-tools hadn't been invented yet. Nor had drum sample replacement or the Axe-FX...so everything is REAL and played by HUMANS, not sampled, punched in, quantized, and notched to within an inch of its life. 

To me When The Levee Breaks is still one of the heaviest songs ever....and I listen to Meshuggah like the rest of us.


----------



## -42- (Nov 20, 2012)

Brutality is the point of metal.

"Progressive" is synonymous with "technical".


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 20, 2012)

sakeido said:


> That Vildhjarta is a good band, with good tone, and songwriting



What's wrong with their songwriting?


----------



## sakeido (Nov 20, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> What's wrong with their songwriting?



I'd break it down for you, but I'd have to listen to the album again and I can't even make it through two songs. the mix is too insanely bad. 

from what i can remember it was just generic djent.. choppy, droning riffs with some clean layers. no hooks at all. a little more dissonant than usual, maybe


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 20, 2012)

I always thought they had a really interesting and unique approach to both rhythm and melody and that's why I like them. Like the riffs in Shadow, or Masstadens Nationalsang and the end of All These Feelings.


----------



## NaYoN (Nov 20, 2012)

"You need to do X or you're not a legitimate guitarist"

X can be anything. Fuck you, I'll do whatever I want.


----------



## The_Mop (Nov 20, 2012)

Right, there's fucking _tons_ of stupid opinions I have problems with. For TL;DR, look at the bold bits, and be aware that they're wrong  Here goes:

*'Tone is all in the mids/More Mids!/Scooping sucks/Mids suck!/Turn your gain down/turn your gain up!'*

The same reason why it's really fucking stupid to say _'Hey, if you want that [band] tone, make sure you set your EQ like this - 10, 4, 4!'_ Anyone with the remotest experience of amplification will know, 3 band EQs are comparatively very limited in the grand scheme of EQ circuitry and will have the centre frequencies set differently for each different brand of amp, rendering that kind of preset information useless, unless you're using exactly the same rig.

I think the mids argument is one that particularly pisses me off because of:
a. The above argument, EQ settings should be considered differently for each amp
b. In terms of style, ANYTHING GOES. And anything SHOULD go.

There are tons of times when, scooping the ever loving crap out of your EQ setting is absolutely spot on. Industrial metal springs to mind here. And Pantera and such. The opposite is all true. It's about context and experimentation, there's no one general answer. If people were the same about gain ('_It's all about the cleans!_') there's every possibility our beloved metal would never have emerged.

I think people aren't willing to admit it's fun to make your amp sound stupid, whacking random settings on full just to see what it sounds like. Music would suck without that kind of fun experimentation.

*'Tone is all in the fingers!'*

Doesn't take a genius to debunk this one. STYLE comes from the fingers, and how you play, which is generally becomes more distinctive as you become more accomplished, along with physical stylings like how hard you hold frets, angle you pick at, e.t.c. If you want to talk about the resonant qualities of fingers and human flesh, I highly doubt you're gonna find huge differences from one guy to the next. I can't imagine anyone seriously doing a comparative study of how different fingerprint patterns will affect tone.

*'EMGs suck!/All active pickups suck!'*

Devin Townsend's got some ideas about this one, and so do plenty other fine sounding guitarists.

*'Digital Audio is soulless/lifeless/sounds harsh because of amplitude quantising and you can see the little steps on those graphs!/AFFECTS A DIFFERENT PART OF YOUR BRAIN'*

This, I could go on for days about. Basically, if you don't recognise that digital audio is one of the most important advancements in music as a whole, you seriously need to be re-assessing your thoughts on music. It's not only given us a compact, reliable, perfectly replicable, flexible, instantaneously accessible medium with which to distribute music on, it's also provided pretty much all of us on Sevenstring with a cheap, compact and very advanced means to record with. I'm not sure how well SS.org would do as a bunch of blokes tape-trading their demos from 4-tracks. I'd much rather be sharing my stuff on Soundcloud, thank you very much.

As an electronic engineer, I can say a thing or two about how digital audio 'looks'. Most people are familiar with seeing two graphs compared side by side, where the analogue side shows a nice wavy line and the digital side shows what looks like a set of steps. Because as we all know, a DAC works by taking a number and flipping a bunch of tiny switches to make the output change voltage level, right? 

What most people are a little unaware of is that the digital image in these kinds of examples is vastly out of scale. The 'steps' are the voltage levels that the DAC can produce, and can't produce levels in between. However the steps in reality are tiny. For a 32 bit DAC, it has 2^32 possible voltage levels: that's 4,294,967,296 voltage levels. Yeah. You're gonna be hard pressed to find someone who can tell the difference between the 4 billionth and 4 billionth + 1 voltage level. So these 'steps' are infact imperceptibly small. I'm sure you guys are familiar with Nyquist-Shannon frequency so I won't go into that, but digital sampling is, and has been for a very long time, far beyond the capabilities of human perception. It's just when it's used poorly it becomes obvious.

The last part of this argument comes from none other than Prince: Prince: Digital Music Has A Different Impact On Your Brain | Techdirt



Prince said:


> _"I personally can't stand digital music," he says. "You're getting sound in bits. It affects a different place in your brain. When you play it back, you can't feel anything. We're analogue people, not digital."_



Says the guy who's been releasing albums on CDs for decades.

*'Meshuggah is the most pioneering band ever!'*

This is a little subjective, I admit - but the fact they've basically been rehasing 'Nothing' since 2002 (a straight decade, I would remind you), hammering the lowest string of an 8 has lost it's novelty.


----------



## Miek (Nov 20, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Certainly not realistic given all the artists who have turned a profit doing what they love. Just because you, or everyone, can't do it doesn't mean it's unrealistic.
> 
> Not all lawyers are rich, not all doctors are driving a Benz, and not all musicians make a decent living playing music. That doesn't mean they can't, or as the argument I've heard: they "shouldn't".
> 
> I'm not arguing this though, believe what you want. Opinions are like assholes, everyone has one, and they all stink.



Some cornholes actually smell quite nice, I'll have you know.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 20, 2012)

The_Mop said:


> *'Tone is all in the fingers!'*
> 
> Doesn't take a genius to debunk this one. STYLE comes from the fingers, and how you play, which is generally becomes more distinctive as you become more accomplished, along with physical stylings like how hard you hold frets, angle you pick at, e.t.c. If you want to talk about the resonant qualities of fingers and human flesh, I highly doubt you're gonna find huge differences from one guy to the next. I can't imagine anyone seriously doing a comparative study of how different fingerprint patterns will affect tone.



I think you're kinda missing the point on this one. I've never heard someone argue that the player's physical properties is what effects this. It's that a players specific phrasing, as you mention, is a big part of their tone.


----------



## renzoip (Nov 20, 2012)

1. Dressing metal is immature - And I'm sure judging other people by how they dress isn't. 


2. Wearing whatever you feel like is metal - No, it is not.


----------



## Richie666 (Nov 20, 2012)

"Black Sabbath wrote every metal riff."

Or some derivative of that. I love Sabbath but that's just ridiculous.


----------



## -42- (Nov 20, 2012)

renzoip said:


> 2. Wearing whatever you feel like is metal - No, it is not.


If you think metal should have a dress code then you're probably missing the point.


----------



## renzoip (Nov 20, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you're kinda missing the point on this one. I've never heard someone argue that the player's physical properties is what effects this. It's that a players specific phrasing, as you mention, is a big part of their tone.



That's a good point. Although I'm still glad I upgraded from my old 6505+ to my AxeFx Ultra.


----------



## The_Mop (Nov 20, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think you're kinda missing the point on this one. I've never heard someone argue that the player's physical properties is what effects this. It's that a players specific phrasing, as you mention, is a big part of their tone.



Yeah, I'm getting the impression it's a case where 'tone' is really a misnomer, especially as for most people it seems entirely interchangeable with 'timbre'. That's kinda why I'd mention 'style' as opposed to 'tone'.


----------



## Overtone (Nov 20, 2012)

I've seen some comments on youtube videos of Mattias Eklundh playing some of his etudes (the Freak Guitar Camp/Grow Your Own Moustache songs) from people criticizing the vids because they aren't "musical" enough. Fine to rip on somebody's main music if you don't like it, but it's super lame to judge them by some practice/lesson songs.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 20, 2012)

The_Mop said:


> Yeah, I'm getting the impression it's a case where 'tone' is really a misnomer, especially as for most people it seems entirely interchangeable with 'timbre'. That's kinda why I'd mention 'style' as opposed to 'tone'.



Truth. I think people are mostly referring to things like pick attack (intensity/force and angle), vibrato, how well you mute strings, whether you alternate pick/downpick certain passages, all that.

There are like 1000 things you do every split second that you don't even think about that affect how a guitar will ultimately sound through any given amp.

My rig in the hands of another guitarist using identical settings will not sound like me. The "tone" in terms of the gain and EQ will of course be the same, but it may have more or less bite depending on technique!

Classic example is Ed Van Halen. Dude used VERY little distortion but dug in so damn hard his sound was always really knarly. In my hands his rig would sound pretty tame I bet, because I suck.


----------



## renzoip (Nov 20, 2012)

-42- said:


> If you think metal should have a dress code then you're probably missing the point.



I wasn't trying to say that I think it should or shouldn't have one. I personally wouldn't care if it did or it didn't. I don't dress metal at all, and I'm fine with that. I don't see what is the point of claiming that my choice of wearing what I like is metal. If one really does not care, then why make such claims; I don't think I need that kind of validation.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 20, 2012)

Singing isn't metal.

Anything high-pitched isn't metal.


----------



## -42- (Nov 20, 2012)

renzoip said:


> I wasn't trying to say that I think it should or shouldn't have one. I personally wouldn't care if it did or it didn't. I don't dress metal at all, and I'm fine with that. I don't see what is the point of claiming that my choice of wearing what I like is metal. If one really does not care, then why make such claims; I don't think I need that kind of validation.


Okay, that's fine, I just read your above comment to mean the exact opposite of this.

I like my sweaters, and I'll be damned if any metal fan questions my street cred because of it.


----------



## renzoip (Nov 20, 2012)

-42- said:


> Okay, that's fine, I just read your above comment to mean the exact opposite of this.
> 
> I like my sweaters, and I'll be damned if any metal fan questions my street cred because of it.



I feel you. I like my surf wear.


----------



## NaYoN (Nov 20, 2012)

Playing fast is emotionless, slow down a bit! (Play pentatonics and minor scales and do bends and vibratos all the time!)


----------



## edonmelon (Nov 20, 2012)

"Active pickups suck because they lack dynamics/sound too compressed/blah blah blah" (a.k.a "because Bulb said so", or "ERMAHGERD DJENT"). 

"That guitar needs BKPs".

And so on.

I have also discovered that Animals As Leaders have been removed from the Encyclopedia Metallum due to a "lack of metal-ness". Born Of Osiris have been removed too, and bands like Between the Buried and Me won't be accepted. That's massive bullshit IMHO.


----------



## ArtDecade (Nov 20, 2012)

"I'd put [Kurt] Cobain in the thread 'iconic singers with amazing voices who do everything they can to disguise/destroy it to fit their tastes.'"


----------



## abandonist (Nov 20, 2012)

This thread is ridiculous opinions.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 20, 2012)

"Sevenstring.org is full of pretentious cunts."


----------



## -42- (Nov 20, 2012)

ITT: Anything 'metal' that is not explicitly the music.


----------



## edsped (Nov 20, 2012)

edonmelon said:


> "Active pickups suck because they lack dynamics/sound too compressed/blah blah blah" (a.k.a "because Bulb said so", or "ERMAHGERD DJENT").
> 
> "That guitar needs BKPs".
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the old "-core isn't REALLY metal" argument. 

But a tape titled "Burggfrhh" given to you by some homeless guy that has one 57 second recording of a grown man screaming into a microphone mounted inside a tin can being banged with a hammer? That's some kvlt-ass black metal, dawg, file that shit right above Burzum.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 20, 2012)

Spaceman_Spiff said:


> Just because a guitar costs more, it is automatically better.



I've never heard this argument before, but I have heard people saying that MIA/MIJ is better than, say, MIC or MIK stuff. As well as original floyds being better than licensed ones etc. It's not all that ridiculous.


----------



## kamello (Nov 20, 2012)

Bigfan said:


> I've never heard this argument before, but I have heard people saying that MIA/MIJ is better than, say, MIC or MIK stuff. As well as original floyds being better than licensed ones etc. It's not all that ridiculous.



I've Heard it, I fucking hate it 
Im thinking of an example right now but I can't recall anything, but a friend of mine always says so


----------



## 3074326 (Nov 20, 2012)

Had a guy tell me at work one day that Epiphones were better than Gibsons and every Squier he's played sounded and felt better than any USA Fender. 

I mean, I generally have an open mind and respect peoples' opinions. But not that time. Not only was he saying that, he was acting like I was retarded for disagreeing.


----------



## lemeker (Nov 20, 2012)

MatthewLeisher said:


> People who say Pantera is the ultimate metal band. (Sorry if this offends anyone)




Wait, I thought they were???  

I loved Pantera, and even this bothers me too!! They were great, but there is sooo much more out there.

All jokes aside, I will make the case that Pantera was one of, if not the best, metal bands to have seen live. Out of all of the shows I have seen, no one has dominated the stage like they did.
(Somehow I see this being comment reposted in this thread.)


----------



## zero_end (Nov 20, 2012)

"U have to grind it out in an acoustic before you even dare to touch an electric guitar!"

I've heard this countless of times from old people.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 20, 2012)

"Bass guitar requires no skill".


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 20, 2012)

MatthewLeisher said:


> People who don't see the point in playing extended range guitars


 
I do see point, however my blood boils when i see people using 8, 9 strings and all they do is chugg low strings, no, no solo, nothing above 2nd string, nothing. You could really just get baritone 6 to tune down that low. Of course, when someone uses 7/8/whatever strings to their full potential, thats awesome.


----------



## Brill (Nov 20, 2012)

"clean singing metal shit"
"you have an 8 string, you don't need a 6 string" 
"Breakdowns are 10000% better than solos, solos suck ass"


----------



## Hyacinth (Nov 20, 2012)

Opion said:


> "Coheed and Cambria is the true definition of brutal."
> 
> Says my friend who denies that growling vocals, and razor-sharp/bludgeoning riffs are not brutal (ex. Cannibal Corpse). Same friend also is not afraid to admit he listens to a lot of radio music.
> 
> As much as I love the guy, some of his opinions about music are just...so fucking invalid.



I fuckin' love Coheed, but they are the farthest thing from brutal.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Nov 20, 2012)

DarkWolfXV said:


> I do see point, however my blood boils when i see people using 8, 9 strings and all they do is chugg low strings, no, no solo, nothing above 2nd string, nothing. You could really just get baritone 6 to tune down that low. Of course, when someone uses 7/8/whatever strings to their full potential, thats awesome.



The reason why everybody uses seven/8s for the low stuff is because baritone six strings have really gotten kinda hard to come by. I mean what have you got: the Mike Mushok PRS, the Mike Mushok Ibanez if you can get one used, the Michael Kelly baritone, the Ibanez RGD and Schecter Blackjack EX which are only 26.5", and that's about it as far as normal guitar companies. You can go custom but most people aren't up for that shit. Some kid that wants to try low tunings can walk into any Guitar Center and buy a seven string.


----------



## Brill (Nov 20, 2012)

Abaddon9112 said:


> The reason why everybody uses seven/8s for the low stuff is because baritone six strings have really gotten kinda hard to come by. I mean what have you got: the Mike Mushok PRS, the Mike Mushok Ibanez if you can get one used, the Michael Kelly baritone, the Ibanez RGD and Schecter Blackjack EX which are only 26.5", and that's about it as far as normal guitar companies. You can go custom but most people aren't up for that shit. Some kid that wants to try low tunings can walk into any Guitar Center and buy a seven string.



Hellraiser C VI BCH - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## tedtan (Nov 20, 2012)

The_Mop said:


> Right, there's fucking _tons_ of stupid opinions I have problems with. For TL;DR, look at the bold bits, and be aware that they're wrong  Here goes:
> 
> *'Tone is all in the fingers!'*
> 
> Doesn't take a genius to debunk this one. STYLE comes from the fingers, and how you play, which is generally becomes more distinctive as you become more accomplished, along with physical stylings like how hard you hold frets, angle you pick at, e.t.c. If you want to talk about the resonant qualities of fingers and human flesh, I highly doubt you're gonna find huge differences from one guy to the next. I can't imagine anyone seriously doing a comparative study of how different fingerprint patterns will affect tone.


 
While I agree that its foolish to think that the gutar, pickups, amp, speaker, etc. do not effect tone, I can't completely agree with you here either. What you pick with, its thickness, the material its amde of, the angle you hold it, where along the string length you pick, etc. play a key part in determining one player from the next. So no, fingerprint patterns don't affect tone, but the right hand pick attack certainly does.




The_Mop said:


> *'Digital Audio is soulless/lifeless/sounds harsh because of amplitude quantising and you can see the little steps on those graphs!/AFFECTS A DIFFERENT PART OF YOUR BRAIN'*
> 
> For a 32 bit DAC, it has 2^32 possible voltage levels: that's 4,294,967,296 voltage levels.


 
I once again agree with your general statement, but this part is a bit misleading here, because most professional DACs are 24 bit, and even then struggle to maintain 22 bits over their own internal noise floor. Consumer DACs likely can't maintain 20 bits over their internal noise floor (I'm including the entire circuit, not just the DAC). So your basic point stands, but its no better to mislead people by using too detailed a "graph" than it is to mislead them by using a graph with too little detail.


----------



## Hyacinth (Nov 20, 2012)

edonmelon said:


> "I have also discovered that Animals As Leaders have been removed from the Encyclopedia Metallum due to a "lack of metal-ness". Born Of Osiris have been removed too, and bands like Between the Buried and Me won't be accepted. That's massive bullshit IMHO.




What in the *FUCK*?!

If BTBAM isn't metal, then I don't know what is.


----------



## groovemasta (Nov 20, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> The djent kids who think that all metalcore is terrible. 2 words: Killswitch Engage.



The djent kids that don't know djent is just a revamped version of metalcore


----------



## nostealbucket (Nov 20, 2012)

"Djent is polyrhythmic!"

"Djent is sooo unique!"

"Machine Head will be the new thing after this BTBAM boner dies..."

"Why can't we have a breakdown there instead?"


----------



## Adeamus (Nov 20, 2012)

Getting bent out of shape about if someone "Deserves" a piece of gear. 

"dude, he is just a rich kid who can't even USE the AXEFX/PODHD/Gibson Les Paul/Whatever"

Judge people on their songs. Thats the apex of guitar playing, can you write a song that people will listen to. There is a lot of room for interpretation of that, but if you can't write a song everything else doesn't matter.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 20, 2012)

"If Misha uses it, it has to be good" 

or my personal favorite,

When people get a custom guitar and happen to put EMGs in it and people then go and rip the person apart because they got "shit tier" pickups....


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 20, 2012)

"If it's tuned low it's heavy"

"X band isn't real metal, listen to these guys"

"I don't listen to any music from after the 1990's"

"Prog blows nowadays, it should have stuck to its roots, like Rush and Pink Floyd. But Dream Theater is okay, as well as all the other prog bands from before the Djent stuff that sounds nothing like Rush and Pink Floyd"

"Meshuggah is utter shit, just rehashed Korn riffs"

"The lowest X string gauge can go is X note, I'm not going to ruin your guitar with whatever stupid Drop Z tuning you want, it's a guitar, not a bass, learn to play your instrument"

"Your other guitarist plays a 6 string, why do you need a 7?"

Argh. People.


----------



## renzoip (Nov 20, 2012)

edonmelon said:


> "Active pickups suck because they lack dynamics/sound too compressed/blah blah blah" (a.k.a "because Bulb said so", or "ERMAHGERD DJENT").
> 
> "That guitar needs BKPs".
> 
> ...



I love Animals as Leaders, but I don't consider them a metal band either. But I don't think there is anything wrong with them not being metal, they are still great (or BTBAM and Born of Osiris, for that matter, although I don't actually listen to them).


----------



## -42- (Nov 20, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> "Sevenstring.org is full of pretentious cunts."


Only if you're British.


----------



## renzoip (Nov 20, 2012)

edsped said:


> Ah yes, the old "-core isn't REALLY metal" argument.
> 
> But a tape titled "Burggfrhh" given to you by some homeless guy that has one 57 second recording of a grown man screaming into a microphone mounted inside a tin can being banged with a hammer? That's some kvlt-ass black metal, dawg, file that shit right above Burzum.




Well, I think it depends on what criteria one uses to classify metal. There is not standard criteria that I know of, so this can lead to different interpretation.

For instance, my personal criteria is the following:

Sub-genres that have the word "Metal" attached are what I consider Metal. Ex: Prog/Power Metal, Thrash Metal, Death Metal, Black Metal, Classic/Heavy Meta, Folk Metal (Nu Metal being an exception).

Sub-genres that have the word "Core" attached I consider as being more related to Hardcore (and Hardcore to Punk). Therefore, not really metal. Ex: Grindcore, Emocore, Metalcore, Djent (as it beign a variant of Metalcore). 


Now, this isn't to say that core bands aren't good or that they aren't heavy. I'm sure that any core band is probably heavier than any power metal band out there. But I think that the classification should have to do more with traceable origins.


----------



## edsped (Nov 20, 2012)

I just don't know how anyone could listen to BTBAM and think "yep, this isn't metal."


----------



## edonmelon (Nov 20, 2012)

renzoip said:


> Well, I think it depends on what criteria one uses to classify metal. There is not standard criteria that I know of, so this can lead to different interpretation.
> 
> For instance, my personal criteria is the following:
> 
> ...



I find the whole metal/not metal debate kinda pointless, but that's not the problem imo. When I mentioned Encyclopedia Metallum, I did it as an example. What really bothers me is kids screaming "LOL THAT AINT NO METAL ROFL DAT SHIT GAY" as if doing so reinforces their metalness. All things lulzworthy.

On a side note: when I was deciding on my first guitar, a friend of mine who played bass in a funk band at the time told me: "Floyds and humbuckers are for talentless hacks. Why would you need 24 frets? Fuck it, grab an SSS hardtail Strat. You can play your goddamn metal stuff on it, yeah. Seriously."

Also: "Economy picking? That's bullshit and doesn't even exists. Alternate picking all the way. Not alt-picking every note breaks TEH GROOVE."
Not the same guy.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 20, 2012)

Economy picking is all I do.


----------



## morrowcosom (Nov 20, 2012)

"What you are playing is OK, but can you play some Lynyrd Skynyrd?" 

"What you are playing is not musical. Can you play some Kentucky Bluegrass (meanwhile I am playing a distorted electric)?"


----------



## straightshreddd (Nov 20, 2012)

People who have an unhealthy hatred for breakdowns and label any band who uses them immediately as "-core shit". I respect differing opinions but this type of statement, 90% of the time, comes from close-minded, pretentious, elitist assholes that listen to generic metal. Music nazis... 

People who complain about technical music(not only metal but anything played with proficiency and skill). 

People who question opinions(irony lulz)

I used to get the following for years and it always bothered me because of the ignorance especially since I got it alot from family and neighbors:

Why do you act white? You need to be proud of who you are and start acting Puerto Rican. Stop dressing white and listening to rock and roll. You live in the hood, not the suburbs.

Act white? Act Puerto Rican? Dress white? The arguments would go on and on. It made me especially angry because I love hip hop, am very good at basketball, and can fight well but if I pick up a guitar, wear slim jeans, and listen to metal it was a problem. It was also funny when they refered to any music with distorted guitars as "rock and roll". Yeah, Beneath the Massacre's right up there with The Who and ACDC. Glad all that's over with.

Culture nazis...


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 20, 2012)

Job For A Cowboy is a shitty deathcore band

Mitch Lucker is an emo faggot that deserved to die

Playing fast has no soul

Fuck supporting the artist, metal bands get alot of bitches and money anyway

All metal is part of a Satanic Illuminati


----------



## Brill (Nov 20, 2012)

"fuck supporting the artist, I need to support wallet"


----------



## renzoip (Nov 20, 2012)

straightshreddd said:


> I used to get the following for years and it always bothered me because of the ignorance especially since I got it alot from family and neighbors:
> 
> Why do you act white? You need to be proud of who you are and start acting Puerto Rican. Stop dressing white and listening to rock and roll. You live in the hood, not the suburbs.
> 
> ...



Really? Here in FL there are a a bunch of PR in the metal and punk scenes, and they are all decked out, and they seem just as representative of their culture. Perhaps it is a little different up there. 

But yes, I've heard that a couple of times too, since I'm form a very conservative latin american country. Funny thing is, people saying this are usually just flag wavers but know next to nothing about the history/culture that they claim to represent so much. I just confront them with facts and let them take back what they said.


----------



## kamello (Nov 20, 2012)

zero_end said:


> "U have to grind it out in an acoustic before you even dare to touch an electric guitar!"
> 
> I've heard this countless of times from old people.




yeah, that was the reason of why I had one of the worst palm-muting techniques evah!


----------



## Dayn (Nov 20, 2012)

"Nothing beats a tube amp and some good passives."

Y'know, I think this was the first time I _ever_ heard _anyone_ outside of sevenstring.org in the world say "put some Bareknuckles in it".


----------



## Danukenator (Nov 21, 2012)

X (Rap, Justin Beiber, whatever memebase hates today) isn't music!

This one has gotten to be my biggest pet peeve. To me it represents ignorance and an utter denial that others can have different opinions.

EDIT: Really, while not wanting to sound like a peace loving hippy, hating on other people music tastes has gotten old. People like different shit, why does it matter that people like djent/pop/country? It's all music. I just don't get the effort of telling someone that their opinion is wrong based on your opinion.


----------



## I Voyager (Nov 21, 2012)

*Fanboy mode engaged*

"Metallica sucks"

"Trivium sucks"

*Fanboy mode disengaged*


----------



## MassNecrophagia (Nov 21, 2012)

"It's too bad that guitar has EMGs"
Because stock Ibanez pickups would be _so_ much better


----------



## Ghoul-7 (Nov 21, 2012)

Emmure is sooo br00tal !11!!1!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 21, 2012)

bradthelegend said:


> I'll just leave this here.




 They may be cheap to acquire but I personally wouldn't waste my money on them when I have access to the abundance of Japanese gold on eBay and most second hand auction/classified sites.


----------



## Necris (Nov 21, 2012)

^ I agree with the guy on graphite necks and his preference for bolt-ons at least.


----------



## straightshreddd (Nov 21, 2012)

renzoip said:


> Really? Here in FL there are a a bunch of PR in the metal and punk scenes, and they are all decked out, and they seem just as representative of their culture. Perhaps it is a little different up there.
> 
> But yes, I've heard that a couple of times too, since I'm form a very conservative latin american country. Funny thing is, people saying this are usually just flag wavers but know next to nothing about the history/culture that they claim to represent so much. I just confront them with facts and let them take back what they said.


 

Yeah, I found metal and guitar in FL when I lived in Orlando. I just have a very xenophobic family and always lived in the projects with close minded people. All the hate was years ago anyway. It all stopped when they heard me play guitar and when I challenged a bunch of dope boys in my hood to a freestyle battle and wrecked 'em.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Nov 21, 2012)

"You can express sooo much more with just a single note than all those Malmsteens. Sweeping is easy, but not feel."


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 21, 2012)

The_Mop said:


> *'Meshuggah is the most pioneering band ever!'*
> 
> This is a little subjective, I admit - but the fact they've basically been rehasing 'Nothing' since 2002 (a straight decade, I would remind you), hammering the lowest string of an 8 has lost it's novelty.



Pretty much this. I couldn't care any less if they found a note in between F and E, if they played it, it would still sounds like shit. Obzen was fine, but this is a band that has been put on a pedestal too many times now.


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 21, 2012)

groovemasta said:


> The djent kids that don't know djent is just a revamped version of metalcore



I'm not sure I understand...care to elaborate?


----------



## Malkav (Nov 21, 2012)

MassNecrophagia said:


> "It's too bad that guitar has EMGs"
> Because stock Ibanez pickups would be _so_ much better


 
IMO Stock Ibanez pickups would be better, cause I would replace them either way and the stock ones may make the guitar cheaper as opposed to EMGs, though some companies appear to have deals that help negate this.

In all seriousness though if the guitar comes stock with EMGs and they've cut a battery compartment into it then yes it's a deal breaker in my mind and I'd prefer stock pickups in that scenario. I don't know what it is but I just don't want an unused compartment.

This is however just me being unreasonable, I do recognise that the only impact it has is cosmetic.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 21, 2012)

Malkav said:


> IMO Stock Ibanez pickups would be better, cause I would replace them either way and the stock ones may make the guitar cheaper as opposed to EMGs, though some companies appear to have deals that help negate this.
> 
> In all seriousness though if the guitar comes stock with EMGs and they've cut a battery compartment into it then yes it's a deal breaker in my mind and I'd prefer stock pickups in that scenario. I don't know what it is but I just don't want an unused compartment.
> 
> This is however just me being unreasonable, I do recognise that the only impact it has is cosmetic.


 
Well I don't think that's unreasonable. I also prefer passive pickups and never use the neck pickup. So when I see an active guitar with a neck pup, I just think it's a shame someone routed out all this nice tonewood to make space for something I won't use.

EMG's for stock pickups don't necessarily make a guitar more expensive. EMG's have resale value, which you have to take into account with your determination what will be the better choice, money-wise.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 21, 2012)

Malkav said:


> IMO Stock Ibanez pickups would be better



Here's my contribution to this thread.


----------



## daniel_95 (Nov 21, 2012)

"I love Brokencyde, they're the freshest band since Blood On The Dance Floor!"


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 21, 2012)

DarkWolfXV said:


> I do see point, however my blood boils when i see people using 8, 9 strings and all they do is chugg low strings, no, no solo, nothing above 2nd string, nothing.


 
Does this imply that their playing then also lacks creativity and songwriting skills? I sure hope so.

If that guitarist is playing a great song, wtf does it matter what instrument is used? Does your blood also boil when you see an awesome shredder use a 6 while he could easily play an 8? 

Maybe there's a niche market for 2-string baritones with only the first 6 positions fretted afterall...


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Nov 21, 2012)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> If that guitarist is playing a great song, wtf does it matter what instrument is used? Does your blood also boil when you see an awesome shredder use a 6 while he could easily play an 8?
> 
> Maybe there's a niche market for 2-string baritones with only the first 6 positions fretted afterall...


 
No, i dont like when someone uses 7/8/whatever strings and uses only low 2's because i feel like instrument is wasted, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## Malkav (Nov 21, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Here's my contribution to this thread.


 
lols way to quote out of context


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 21, 2012)

daniel_95 said:


> "I love Brokencyde, they're the freshest band since Blood On The Dance Floor!"


----------



## Malkav (Nov 21, 2012)

UV7BK4LIFE said:


> EMG's for stock pickups don't necessarily make a guitar more expensive. EMG's have resale value, which you have to take into account with your determination what will be the better choice, money-wise.


 
With regards to this, I live in South Africa - EMG pickups have no resale value here  I've had a set of EMGs from my RG2228 for sale for about 4 months now, not so much as an e-mail regarding them so far, and I'm selling the set for less than the price of one over here 

I realise that 8 string EMGs is pretty niche in that respect, but even with regards to six string pickups I don't know that many guitarists who favour EMGs and the vast majority of our guitar buying public plays more vintage spec orientated guitars so it would still probably be a pretty difficult sale regardless.


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 21, 2012)

daniel_95 said:


> "I love Brokencyde, they're the freshest band since Blood On The Dance Floor!"



I get why that would be annoying....but I have yet to meet someone who has ever uttered those words...it just doesn't happen.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Nov 21, 2012)

"ughhhh metal is just noise, how can you even listen to that"


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 21, 2012)

Malkav said:


> lols way to quote out of context



That's the beauty of it, it's impossible for anything to be worse than the lower level Ibanez stock pickups, ergo - it's impossible for them to be better than anything.

I am kidding somewhat, since my RG550's stock pickups are fine  but to say that EMG's wouldn't get you a ballsier tone is a little naive.


----------



## Malkav (Nov 21, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> That's the beauty of it, it's impossible for anything to be worse than the lower level Ibanez stock pickups, ergo - it's impossible for them to be better than anything.
> 
> I am kidding somewhat, since my RG550's stock pickups are fine  but to say that EMG's wouldn't get you a ballsier tone is a little naive.


 
Aren't the pickups in the RG550 those Dimarzio made USA F1 pickups? I remember those being fairly cool.


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 21, 2012)

^^

See I found out about them through a guy not on this forum  (aka I'm special)


----------



## IamSatai (Nov 21, 2012)

I was just watching this youtube video;



And came across this comment:
"When I see a&#65279; guy playing a PRS guitar (or any non-Fender non-Gibson) I'm immediately turned off... unless it's a jazz guitarist playing a jazz-box that was handmade by a luthier with an Italian name (whose great grand father was a violin luthier in "the old country.")"
-Maafa1619

I felt it was entirely reliant to this thread. I'm hoping it's just a troll, but I have known too many people who hold this opinion to think it really is.


----------



## Bigfan (Nov 21, 2012)

Ibanez pickups are decent.

Wait, I actually hold that opinion 

I still think it's ridiculous though.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 21, 2012)

"Oh you listen to screaming heavy metal music. You must like Satan and hate your parents!!!"

I swear I hear this all the time. My parents are some of the coolest parents you'll ever meet so fuck you. And 99% of the sreaming metal I listen to has nothing to do with Satan you cunt knuckle.


----------



## JohnDillingerJr (Nov 21, 2012)

"I don't understand whats so great about metal music. _Anyone can scream, it's not that hard to do_"


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Nov 21, 2012)

JohnDillingerJr said:


> "I don't understand whats so great about metal music. _Anyone can scream, it's not that hard to do_"



i keep hearing this as well, then i ask them to try screaming, then they either refuse to, or fail - but nevertheless they always maintain their ridiculous opinion.


Another ridiculous opinion - "all metal music sounds the same, I can't tell the difference between lost prophets and what you just played to me" (it was btbam!!!)


----------



## ROAR (Nov 21, 2012)

"You must be really unhappy/angry if you listen to metal."

.......got me. Because Meshuggah riffing doesn't put the biggest grin on my face.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 21, 2012)

Music is a hobby or a passion, and therefore you should not earn money doing it.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 21, 2012)

JohnDillingerJr said:


> "_Anyone can scream, it's not that hard to do_"



FUCKING THIS. Screaming is incredibly hard to do correctly and sound good and to be able to maintain. Fucking pisses me off when people say this. You may as well also be saying "Anyone can play X song, It's not that hard"


----------



## synrgy (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanksgiving theme, here:

Marshmallows have _no fucking business_ being _anywhere_ goddamn _near_ my sweet potatoes. Fuck.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 21, 2012)

Malkav said:


> Aren't the pickups in the RG550 those Dimarzio made USA F1 pickups? I remember those being fairly cool.



Nope, those are found in he RG770 and a few other models. I think the RG1XXV has them but I can't be sure - they might just be Dimarzio/IBZ.


----------



## edonmelon (Nov 21, 2012)

Whoa I got another one. Heard it today actually.

"IMO what makes a -core band is the use of vocal distortion. Whenever I hear a death metal band whose vocalist clearly distorts his vocals with effects, I automatically know they are a deathcore band."

Mindfucked me so hard I couldn't even fight back. Amazing.


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 21, 2012)

"You can't tune to F# with 25.5" scale"

It literally makes about 2 lbs of tension difference changing between 25.5" and 27" scale. I have a K7 and RGA8 tuned the same and they're nearly the same feel.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Nov 21, 2012)

JohnDillingerJr said:


> "I don't understand whats so great about metal music. _Anyone can scream, it's not that hard to do_"



This is how I act when I listen to metal


----------



## Blind Theory (Nov 21, 2012)

Everything Dean Guitars makes sucks. 

If you listen to metal you are against all religion (wrong, I alone disprove this)

You can't get good tone if you don't own $934759378459345 in gear made by some hobo living in a cave in the heart of the alps. 

Meshuggah is good (flame on!)

EMG's are the best!! (I despise mine)


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 21, 2012)

"Nickleback sucks"


----------



## MartinMTL (Nov 21, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> "Sevenstring.org is full of pretentious cunts."



well...

maybe not that ridiculous of a statement.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Nov 22, 2012)

"I just don't like [insert genre of music]."


----------



## -42- (Nov 22, 2012)

Narrillnezzurh said:


> "I just don't like [insert genre of music]."


That's pretty reasonable if you ask me.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Nov 22, 2012)

CrownofWorms said:


> This is how I act when I listen to metal




Oh good, I'm not the only one.

But really, it's pretty damn awesome how well that clip synchs up with that video.


----------



## abandonist (Nov 22, 2012)

Nearly anything I hear come out of a kids mouth these days.

You little bastard don't even know! Get off my lawn!


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 22, 2012)

People who constantly try to turn subjective things into objective ones

"_[insert guitar brand/types here]_ are so ugly, why do people like them?"


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Nov 22, 2012)

"rock and roll is the best music ever" etc...

I've got a couple of mates that are in love with 50's cars and music and say this kinda thing often, which I put up with mainly from listening to stuff like Eddie , some his guitar solos would fit in with modern music..

" Gibson sucks and sound like shit"

Two words.... Randy Rhoads....


----------



## skisgaar (Nov 22, 2012)

People who instantly assume: If Misha uses it, it has to be good!
or:
The people who have tried EMG's, but never even seen a Bareknuckle IRL, but will assume they would prefer the BK's anyway.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Nov 22, 2012)

skisgaar said:


> The people who have tried EMG's, but never even seen a Bareknuckle IRL, but will assume they would prefer the BK's anyway.


 
I'm one of those people. No batteries in my guitars. Never.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 22, 2012)

Kiwimetal101 said:


> " Gibson sucks and sound like shit"
> 
> Two words.... Randy Rhoads....



2 things:

1) I believe most people say post-2000 Gibsons sound and feel like shit

2) Are you REALLY going to use Randy Rhoads as an example for good tone? I'm not knocking his playing, but his tone is just unbearable. At least, IMO.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Nov 22, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2) Are you REALLY going to use Randy Rhoads as an example for good tone? I'm not knocking his playing, but his tone is just unbearable. At least, IMO.



I honestly don't think his tone was that bad...


----------



## renzoip (Nov 22, 2012)

"If this guitar/amp is good enough for [insert favorite artist here], then it is good enough for me." 

Not really. Your favorite guitar player might be great and all, but he/she might have very different wants and needs from you.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 22, 2012)

Looking at Meshuggah vids on the old youtubes....

"if these guys uses bass strings on their guitars then&#65279; they probably stole a suspension wire from the golden gate bridge or something to get the thickest string on the bass"


----------



## Sang-Drax (Nov 22, 2012)

"Marshalls only sound good when they're loud!" - (proceeds to roll up the volume *of a solid state 15-watt Marshall*). "See? That's better!" (as the poor amp farts at every chug).


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 22, 2012)

"This isn't music I can't understand what he's saying"

"He's shit. Not as good as Tosin Abasi."



Metal_Webb said:


> Looking at Meshuggah vids on the old youtubes....
> 
> "if these guys uses bass strings on their guitars then&#65279; they probably stole a suspension wire from the golden gate bridge or something to get the thickest string on the bass"



It's a joke.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Nov 22, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> It's a joke.



I know, just Meshuggah is srs bsns.  Besides, it's youtube, can't be sure if the idiots there are joking or serious half the time.


----------



## Al NiCotin (Nov 22, 2012)

"Jimi Hendrix [or any dead guitar player] wouldn't be able to play [this and that], he certainly didn't have the skills"


----------



## JohnDillingerJr (Nov 22, 2012)

Jakke said:


> Music is a hobby or a passion, and therefore you should not earn money doing it.



Funny you should say this, when I was younger and starting out as a musician, I used to think this. I though music should be free, and it should be for the people. But then bills and hunger happened, not to mention I realized how much it really takes out of a man to live the musicians lifestyle and make decent music, so my perspective completely changed.

Also, when someone hears an artists new album, and it sounds different then the previous, and they cry "SELLOUT!!" 30 years from now, if I listened to everything I ever recorded and every song sounded the same, I would be severely disappointed.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Nov 22, 2012)

"Basswood/mahogany/(insert wood here) sucks, get (insert wood here) instead"

No. Different flavors for different sounds. If a plywood guitar can help you achieve the sound you want, so be it.

"You need to (insert technique) at (insert BPM/polyrhythm) with (insert chord/scale) to be good/technical/awesome etc"

No. Musicality is more important, and those are just a means to get what music you are aiming to make. 

"You're not metal if you listen to pop/blues/jazz/hard rock/(insert genre)"

No. Sometimes (most of the time?) metal fans are incredibly narrow minded...they just listen to metal and dismiss everything else. Eg. one of our favourite custom guitar luthier on SS.org, I literally sighed out loud when I read what he wrote..


----------



## DoomJazz (Nov 22, 2012)

Pretty much any opinion by someone who isn't a musician is usually doing this







Also; "All of that music sounds the same!"

Well shit sherlock, perhaps that's what a genre is? don't make me pull out the meme of the college kid making fun of radio music because you cant understand anything beyond 4/4...


----------



## tedtan (Nov 22, 2012)

rockstarazuri said:


> "You're not metal if you listen to pop/blues/jazz/hard rock/(insert genre)"
> 
> No. Sometimes (most of the time?) metal fans are incredibly narrow minded...they just listen to metal and dismiss everything else.


 
This bugs me, too. The cross pollination of ideas from different genres, and even really different types of music (like Indian classical music), is often where things get interesting.


----------



## Nag (Nov 22, 2012)

Jakke said:


> People who bash Gibson just because they are Gibson, everyone wants to pick on the big guy.



SO. MUCH. THIS. Gibson always innovates it other directions and get bashed. they got bashed for the weird shapes 50 years ago, they got bashed for making too heavy guitars that caused back problems, they got bashed for solving this porblem by chambering their guitars, they get sued now for the self-tuning guitars... the fuck does the world want.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 22, 2012)

I am biased though, my prime GAS-object right now is a Gibson


----------



## Murmel (Nov 22, 2012)

Kiwimetal101 said:


> " Gibson sucks and sound like shit"


If they can't make a Les Paul Standard sound good then they just suck.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 23, 2012)

According to a friend of mine (yes, same one I mentioned earlier in the thread) Jimmy Page is a much, much better guitarist and songwriter than Brian May, who just sucks (and his band is so totally ripping off Led Zeppelin).



I mean, I like Led Zep and I like Jimmy (LOVE his riffs) but technically Brian is, inarguably, streets ahead. That is undeniable.

And he writes better solos... I mean, yeah, Jimmy's recorded some great solos (Stairway, Whole Lotta Love, Black Dog and so on) but he's recorded a fair share which are pretty lacklustre or downright awful... Brian's solos sound much more composed and structured, and less like he just went into the studio and played the first thing that came to mind. His solos are singable, they have a really strong melodic focus... Page's don't really have that, IMO.


----------



## Jakke (Nov 23, 2012)

And I disagree, I like Page better than May. Fancy that


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 23, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> I mean, I like Led Zep and I like Jimmy (LOVE his riffs) but technically Brian is, inarguably, streets ahead. That is undeniable.
> 
> And he writes better solos... I mean, yeah, Jimmy's recorded some great solos (Stairway, Whole Lotta Love, Black Dog and so on) but he's recorded a fair share which are pretty lacklustre or downright awful... Brian's solos sound much more composed and structured, and less like he just went into the studio and played the first thing that came to mind. His solos are singable, they have a really strong melodic focus... Page's don't really have that, IMO.



Sounds like a whole lot of opinion there son, the ridiculous type at that.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Nov 23, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> Sounds like a whole lot of opinion there son, the ridiculous type at that.



Possibly - but surely it isn't too hard to hear that Brian May is a much more technically proficient guitarist?

That was what I was really getting at. Got sidetracked and dug myself a hole


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 23, 2012)

I got a friend who thinks he has to play a LP or Strar bc he likes blues and told me I can't play anything but metal on my RGs.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Nov 23, 2012)

"Jack White is one of the top 5 guitarists of all time. That's not even just my opinion, that's a fact." - my cousin yesterday


----------



## SirMyghin (Nov 23, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Possibly - but surely it isn't too hard to hear that Brian May is a much more technically proficient guitarist?
> 
> That was what I was really getting at. Got sidetracked and dug myself a hole



Does technical proficiency make a good musician though? It might help, but it is hardly the be all and end all. Good music makes a good musician. Queen and Zep both rock, and the only thing that really sets them apart, for me, was Freddie, not Brian.


----------



## -42- (Nov 23, 2012)

^I like Led Zeppelin way more than I like Queen.

Way more.


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Nov 23, 2012)

-42- said:


> That's pretty reasonable if you ask me.



It was sort of a joke, though it really does bother me when people say they hate everything about a particular genre, or that a particular genre sucks. Generally speaking, all the people I know who've said that are closed-minded traditionalists who won't so much as listen to anything that deviates from the most mainstream artists in their genre of choice. I really hate people like that


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 23, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> "I hate X band/artist because they have no soul."





Church2224 said:


> "People who play fast have no soul!"



"less notes, more bendy. dat soul"


----------



## trianglebutt (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't stand people who constantly worry about what equipment, techniques, settings, etc. their favorite artists use and never take the time to discover what they personally prefer. One guy I know was always piling on the mids to his guitar tone because "that's what Misha said". Then he'd wonder why his mixes sounded muddy and midrangey, and I would tell him there's too much damn mids.

One day he goes "So Misha lied, I found out I needed to lower some mids to get closer to his tone."

*facepalm*


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 23, 2012)

^


----------



## Jakke (Nov 23, 2012)

"X music is less music than Y".

As an avid fan of post-grunge, I get this often




trianglebutt said:


> I can't people who constantly worry about what equipment, techniques, settings, etc. their favorite artists use and never take the time to discover what they personally prefer. One guy I know was always piling on the mids to his guitar tone because "that's what Misha said". Then he'd wonder why his mixes sounded muddy and midrangey, and I would tell him there's too much damn mids.
> 
> One day he goes "So Misha lied, I found out I needed to lower some mids to get closer to his tone."
> 
> *facepalm*



And on the third day, Misha gave the universe lower mids. And he spoke to the cosmos:
"Here is the lower mids, for I want thou to be heard in thine mixes."


----------



## JohnDillingerJr (Nov 23, 2012)

PyramidSmasher said:


> "Jack White is one of the top 5 guitarists of all time. That's not even just my opinion, that's a fact." - my cousin yesterday



Although I personally think that although he may not be a super-heavy-djent-headbanging guitarist, he is a brilliant musician. But this statement is retarded, regardless of whos its about.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 23, 2012)

PyramidSmasher said:


> "Jack White is one of the top 5 guitarists of all time. That's not even just my opinion, *that's a fact.*" - my cousin yesterday


What is this doing in this thread? It's a _FACT_, can't you fucking read?


----------



## ZackP3750 (Nov 25, 2012)

"And the Grammy for best hard rock / metal performance goes to...THE FOO FIGHTERS!"


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 25, 2012)

ZackP3750 said:


> "And the Grammy for best hard rock / metal performance goes to...THE FOO FIGHTERS!"


Metal? No. Hard Rock? They do have a few heavier songs that are good.

They're the best band I've ever seen live if you want to talk about performance.


----------



## Riffer (Nov 25, 2012)

ZackP3750 said:


> "And the Grammy for best hard rock / metal performance goes to...*JETHRO TULL*!"


 Fixed


----------



## Azathoth43 (Nov 26, 2012)

Musicians saying non musicians can't have an opinion on music because they aren't musicians.


----------



## tm20 (Nov 26, 2012)

Azathoth43 said:


> Musicians saying *non musicians can't have an opinion on music because they aren't musicians*.



that itself is an opinion, not a fact, so don't worry about it  although, if someone who lacked music theory knowledge were to critique a bit of music as if they were some sort of music expert then yeah i can understand why people who actually do have knowledge would get annoyed.


----------



## flint757 (Nov 26, 2012)

He means the people who think others musical tastes/opinions are invalid because they aren't musicians, not an actual critique of a musical score. At least I don't think so.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Nov 26, 2012)

man, i'm giving out likes all over the place in this thread. well done guys


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 26, 2012)

"Women can't play guitar/bass/drums/growl as well as guys." Right.... 

"You write the best stuff when you're drunk/high/etc." Um, no. I write my best stuff when I'm 100% sober and not vomiting everywhere while naked and talking to Elvis in the backyard. 


It's sort of an opinion, but hearing this made me laugh so damn hard:
"We're the most evil metal band around. But we couldn't have made this possible without the grace of our Lord Jesus Christ." Ahahaha wut? 
I mean it's cool if you're christian and all, but stop trying to claim to be evil if that's not what you're really all about. 

"You have to look the part if you're a true metalhead." No I don't. I love my pink/purple frilly tops and tight jeans. I wear whatever the fuck I want and answer to no one about it. (note that this kind of defiance is the most apparent attitude of a "true" metalhead, so conformity is is actually "not metal")

"This music can't be metal because it's too slow." Yeah because bands like Amon Amarth, Candlemass, and (insert plethora of Doom bands) are regulars at the Country Music Awards.


----------



## Zeetwig (Nov 26, 2012)

Read this in the comments on a youtube vid

"The drummer is too skinny to make the song sound powerful"

AVADAFOOK!


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 26, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> What is this doing in this thread? It's a _FACT_, can't you fucking read?



ahahahahaha someone actually took this seriously and negged me for it 
Dude who negged, I was making a joke because the guy who said it claimed it was a fact and this is the opinion thread. I was being facetious 

To stay on topic though:

"X guitar brand is the only real guitar brand"
"Everything BC Rich puts out sucks"
^I've actually heard that one a lot. They actually make some damn good guitars. Just some ridiculous shapes haha


----------



## Jakke (Nov 26, 2012)

Zeetwig said:


> Read this in the comments on a youtube vid
> 
> "The drummer is too skinny to make the song sound powerful"
> 
> AVADAFOOK!



My old drummer was skinny as fuck, but were faaaar too loud. 


Just sharing... This is a safe space.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 26, 2012)

**Deleted**


----------



## goherpsNderp (Nov 26, 2012)

the opinion of amp manufacturers that the tones they demonstrated in their official product promo videos are actually good and worth using to sell their amps. biggest offender: line 6. (seriously guys)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 26, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> "You write the best stuff when you're drunk/high/etc." Um, no. I write my best stuff when I'm 100% sober and not vomiting everywhere while naked and talking to Elvis in the backyard.



Speaking of ridiculous opinions... 

Clearly this is the experience for everyone who's ever altered his/her mind...


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 26, 2012)

Konfyouzd said:


> Speaking of ridiculous opinions...
> 
> Clearly this is the experience for everyone who's ever altered his/her mind...



As a person who is 420-friendly, I take issue with your assumption. 
Plus the internet doesn't convey sarcasm and dry humor well apparently. 
I have no beef with anyone that uses substances in a responsible manner, but my point is that the constant belief that they "expand your mind" and somehow increase your ability to play/write music is bogus. If anything, it does the exact opposite. Yes, this comes from personal experience.


----------



## JosephAOI (Nov 27, 2012)

Oh, I have gotten this one a lot when I try to share this band:

"I think The Number Twelve Looks Like You sucks because they just make spastic noise. There's no musicianship to it."


----------



## SuperShredderDan (Nov 28, 2012)

virtuosi make terrible music

sweep picking is for people who can't make melodies

tapping is for noobs (can apply but 8 finger stuff still gets this)


----------



## Tang (Nov 28, 2012)

Zeetwig said:


> Read this in the comments on a youtube vid
> 
> "The drummer is too skinny to make the song sound powerful"
> 
> AVADAFOOK!



And likewise, comments about overweight players run rampant as well. I remember reading a SYL youtube thread about Gene Hoglan's weight. Some of the users simply couldn't comprehend how he could play so well.


----------



## Addison90 (Dec 12, 2012)

_*"People like Guthrie Govan & John Petrucci are a technician, not a musician. Very precise, no soul. Too many notes, no imagination."*_


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Dec 12, 2012)

"Dean guitars look good."


----------



## mike0 (Dec 13, 2012)

"x band is a progressive metal band, they use sooo many polyrhythms" (turns out to be just a band djenting it up with 90% syncopated breakdowns and an occasional clean section)

also one that gives me a good laugh is when someone hears anything with harsh vocals (screaming, growling, gutterals, yelling, squealing, whathaveyou etc.) and automatically calls it screamo


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 13, 2012)

That you should alternate pick everything because it's easier. It might be easier to play everything alternate picked for some people, but even if it is easier to alternate pick something like a bunch of power chords, to me hearing the root first and then the octave first just doesn't sound good to me. It sounds a lot more consistent to me to downpick everything. And after spending like 3 or 4 years downpicking everything of course it translated into playing riffs, which lead to me downpicking everything unless it was physically impossible. But I could still probably downpick something like Whiplash if I had enough Red Bulls.

Singing while playing guitar is hard. I never had any trouble with this. If it's some kind of riff just playing chords I can sing over it 90% of the time. However playing different notes in a chord, you're on your own.

You need to play with your guitar high to be able to play good. I've tried rocking it up high before, it doesn't work for me. The top of my guitar has to at least be at belt level or I can't play rhythm worth a shit. If I'm playing any kind of lead stuff, I usually have it a couple inches higher. Having it Beatles style where you can put your arm through the v on a Flying V I'll make beginners look good.

You need x wood for the body and y wood for the neck to have a decent sounding guitar. You can use whatever wood you want and still make it sound good. However, having a mahogany body and either mahogany or maple neck make it a lot easier to get a good sound. 

Playing guitar will get you laid. No it won't. The only girl that has wanted to have sex with me because I play guitar had a mustache.

Edit: Also, you can't play good drunk. Well you can, you just need to be drunk when you hear it to think it sounds good.


----------



## abandonist (Dec 13, 2012)

My band is progressive xxxxxxx...

I'm still unclear what progressive even means as pertains to music.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Dec 13, 2012)

I only listen to "true" metal


----------



## spadz93 (Dec 13, 2012)

"Metal is just a bunch of noise, you can barely understand any of the lyrics" *turns on nicki minaj*


----------



## Amaranthine Vitality (Dec 13, 2012)

*post didnt fit context* sorry about that


----------



## Amaranthine Vitality (Dec 14, 2012)

abandonist said:


> My band is progressive xxxxxxx...
> 
> I'm still unclear what progressive even means as pertains to music.



agreed...i almost feel like calling your music 'progressive' is somewhat cocky. however I suppose i could be wrong there as i'd say progressive just means trying to push the boundaries of music but at the same time does this not just happen naturally?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 14, 2012)

Probably already stated but. . . . .

Every guitar with a bolt-on is garbage.
Bolt-on's don't sustain as well.
Bolt-on's don't resonate as well.
Bolt-on's don't sound as good.
Bolt-on's aren't comfortable.

Am I the only person who likes bolt-on's MORE than glued in necks (whether they be set or thru)? 

When I buy a guitar because it has, say a mahogany body, I may have gotten it for the mahogany body. And dispite what you think, a neck thru will brighten the tone if it has a maple neck. Why? Because there's a big chunk of maple running through your mahogany!

I also find that they resonate and sustain better than set-necks due to there being no glue. Not much of a difference between bolt-on's and neck thru's from my experience.

As for comfort, you've clearly never played anything that had some form of AANJ, have you?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh. . . . .

"22 fret guitars suck".

I see no point in talking to that person about guitars any longer.


----------



## redstone (Dec 14, 2012)

Agree for the bolt-on, best option seems to be a pure wood contact.



Amaranthine Vitality said:


> agreed...i almost feel like calling your music 'progressive' is somewhat cocky. however I suppose i could be wrong there as i'd say progressive just means trying to push the boundaries of music but at the same time does this not just happen naturally?



Human nature has no such goals, it just has the natural potential to get some. Pushing the boundaries of such an abstract thing ... music ... art ... it's Sapien's artificial nature, not Homo's. 

Sorry I digress


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 14, 2012)

i hear this quiet often

''you're not a music fan if you dont listen to opeth and porcupine tree. and you're automatically gay if you listen to pop music/top 40s instead of opeth and porcupine tree''

i enjoy metal, but i find opeth and porcupine tree BORING. i guess i dont know music....


also 'you have to love black sabbath, deep purple and (insert pioneering band here) coz they were incredible, and any/everything metal related that has been released since then is just ripping sabbath and _____ off'. 

the fuck?!


and this i hate the most

''you're recommending me __________? yeah, i'm not gonna like it coz i didn't discover it'' but when i FORCE them to listen to it, they LOVE it and ask why i didn't introduce em before....




i really dont get why some metalheads think they are all high and mighty and get to look down upon anyone who doesn't listen to metal. i dont listen to top 40 and rap, but i do recognize talent and i respect the musicians for whatever they are doing.


----------



## Brill (Dec 14, 2012)

"only virsituos can play a fretless guitar"


----------



## Amaranthine Vitality (Dec 14, 2012)

redstone said:


> Agree for the bolt-on, best option seems to be a pure wood contact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol damn I think you got me there. I guess I meant that all genres will always be evolving because people will always want to hear something new, so the term progressive is almost redundant (even though progressive music is my favorite!) plz dont prove me wrong with logic............


"master of puppets was good until everyone started listening to it and now its too mainstream" + "I only like underground music" if your ears agree then what does it matter if everyone listens to it?


----------



## 7stringDemon (Dec 14, 2012)

Can I say one that's not related to music? I was in the Jemsite movie thread when I remember this one. . . .

"You don't know anything about movies unless you have seen/enjoy Casablanca."

Uuuuhhhh no. Eat my shit. Casablanca was not the be all end all of cinema.

If you really want to piss them off, say "Um, I have seen Avatar. I CLEARLY know a lot about movies"



Sorry for being off topic.


----------



## Hyacinth (Dec 14, 2012)

ghstofperdition said:


> As a person who is 420-friendly, I take issue with your assumption.
> Plus the internet doesn't convey sarcasm and dry humor well apparently.
> I have no beef with anyone that uses substances in a responsible manner, but my point is that the constant belief that they "expand your mind" and somehow increase your ability to play/write music is bogus. If anything, it does the exact opposite. Yes, this comes from personal experience.



Some people write better (read: Like what they write better) when they're under the influence of some substance or another. It's not the same for everybody, but in some cases, it's true. Saying, "If anything, it does the exact opposite" is ridiculous to me. It's such a black and white way of thinking.


----------



## bradthelegend (Feb 6, 2013)

Something I've been seeing a lot of lately:
It's only a _real_ Tele if it has...
-A maple fretboard
-Single coil pickups
-A certain type of bridge
-Bolt-on construction

What do you call all the other ones?


----------



## benatat (Feb 7, 2013)

"If they could do that at a lower volume but maintain the same intensity I'd be impressed."

It's an electric guitar, turn it down if you want. 

Mentioned before, but: "Anyone can scream", "You can't understand what they're saying!", "All I hear is noise"

"Djent is always, absolutely, terrible and unoriginal crap that is boring."
"X Band uses a 6 string bass, therefore I must get one."
"Djent is just syncopated, boring, broken up riffs."
"Metallica is the best band ever."
"If it has screaming in it, it's screamo, and is therefore emo, and you are emo for listening to it"
"Real metal guitar is played with your tongue and teeth"


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 7, 2013)

This may be heresy to some, and it might not be ridiculous, but the following irritate me:

"Bolt-ons sustain more"
"Neck thrus sustain more"

"X wood is brighter sounding than Y wood in an electric guitar" and its inevitable corollary, "I know there's not a difference in tone between X and Y woods, but I can hear one."


----------



## Mordacain (Feb 7, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> This may be heresy to some, and it might not be ridiculous, but the following irritate me:
> 
> "X wood is brighter sounding than Y wood in an electric guitar" and its inevitable corollary, "I know there's not a difference in tone between X and Y woods, but I can hear one."



I don't think it's heresy but there are marked differences between body woods (even in an electric guitar).

Simple test: take two otherwise identical Fender Strats (1 Ash body and 1 Alder) and play them through a very clean amp (Fender Twin or Roland JC120 for instance). If you don't notice the Ash being significantly brighter I would be shocked. Having played a few dozen (and owned several) of both I can posit that variance between the bodies of each species still did not over-rule the fact that Ash is noticeably brighter than Alder.

For metal and the inordinate amounts of gain some folks use, I would concur that affect of body wood is less pronounced (still noticeable though).


----------



## bradthelegend (Feb 7, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> "I know there's not a difference in tone between X and Y woods, but I can hear one."



Congratulations. You have schizophrenia.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Feb 7, 2013)

"Jimi Hendrix Is a great guitarist"


----------



## Murmel (Feb 7, 2013)

^
I think you missed the "ridiculous" part of the title.


----------



## Jason_Clement (Feb 7, 2013)

"Masturbation helps you play guitar".


....


Okay, maybe it's a little true.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 7, 2013)

TheFerryMan said:


> "Jimi Hendrix Is a great guitarist"



"Slash is the best guitarist ever!"


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Feb 7, 2013)

"Your opinion differs from mine! That makes me angry!"

Rock on!


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 7, 2013)

ZEBOV said:


> "Slash is the best guitarist ever!"



Kurt Cobain is the best guitar EVA OMG.


----------



## elrrek (Feb 7, 2013)

Jar Jar binks is a well rounded character and added immense value to the plot and mythology of the Star Wars universe.

EDIT: sorry, I just realised this was supposed to be guitar related, oops


----------



## Jakke (Feb 7, 2013)

Has anyone said that though?


----------



## TheFerryMan (Feb 7, 2013)

Murmel said:


> ^
> I think you missed the "ridiculous" part of the title.



dude. I hate Jimi so much.


----------



## skeels (Feb 7, 2013)

HeavyMetal4Ever said:


> "Your opinion differs from mine! That makes me angry!"
> 
> Rock on!



Your opinion is the same as mine- therefore we must be right!


----------



## Murmel (Feb 7, 2013)

TheFerryMan said:


> dude. I hate Jimi so much.



That doesn't make him a bad guitar player. I hate everything Tosin Abasi puts out, he's still an amazing guitarist.

Hendrix is super hard to play.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 7, 2013)

TheFerryMan said:


> dude. I hate Jimi so much.



He's still a good guitar play and a great songwriter/performer for his time. There were people just as good and/or better in his time and there certainly is after, but being a tad bit overrated doesn't makes someone bad.

I mean without Jimi music would genuinely be very different today.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 7, 2013)

Even if he's not to your taste, you can't deny Jimi's impact on music, even outside the rock world.


----------



## Murmel (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not even talking about the impact he made on music, that's not the point of this thread. He had some mad blues-chops that most guitarists aren't close to today.
Blues is harder than people think, at least doing it WELL is.


----------



## TedEH (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm surprised nobody's added:
"Why do you need so many guitars? Why not just one?"

"Sure, I could listen to this, if it wasn't for that singer."

"If you can play (riff from their favorite song), you can play anything!"

"I'm not as good at playing (instrument) as (anyone), so I should just quit."


----------



## TheKindred (Feb 7, 2013)

Dayn said:


> Y'know, I think this was the first time I _ever_ heard _anyone_ outside of sevenstring.org in the world say "put some Bareknuckles in it".



...heard it in a porn once.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Feb 7, 2013)

I ignore nearly all music related threads in this forum because every single time i get my hopes up, they're spoiled by a talentless piece of shit screamer/growler who ruins the rest of the band... Metal is FANTASTIC instrumentally, but metal vocals are worthless, talentless, and silly. They ruin nearly the entire genre for me, and I'm left with nothing but animals as leaders and cloudkicker due to the lack of vocals. Even Periphery's singer ruins most of their songs for me, and the worst part is, that guy CAN sing. I've herd him do it, but then he ruins an entire song by screaming and growling into the microphone like a fucking talentless jackass... There's my silly ridiculous opinion for the thread... enjoy.


----------



## BornToLooze (Feb 7, 2013)

I still think Metallica is one of the greatest bands in the world. However, I think Kirk needs to go back to getting guitar lessons from Satch and if you stuck me behind a drum kit I could probably be as good as Lars in a couple days. So ya, I like Metallica for the riffs.


----------



## tedtan (Feb 7, 2013)

Murmel said:


> I'm not even talking about the impact he made on music, that's not the point of this thread. He had some mad blues-chops that most guitarists aren't close to today.
> Blues is harder than people think, at least doing it WELL is.


 
Hold up! 

You mean the point of "The Ridiculous Opinion Thread" isn't whether Jimi had a significant impact on music, but whether you think Jimi was a great blues player? And the fact that you consider your opinion a little more important than others'?



My mind = blown.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 7, 2013)

Mordacain said:


> I don't think it's heresy but there are marked differences between body woods (even in an electric guitar).
> 
> Simple test: take two otherwise identical Fender Strats (1 Ash body and 1 Alder) and play them through a very clean amp (Fender Twin or Roland JC120 for instance). If you don't notice the Ash being significantly brighter I would be shocked. Having played a few dozen (and owned several) of both I can posit that variance between the bodies of each species still did not over-rule the fact that Ash is noticeably brighter than Alder.
> 
> For metal and the inordinate amounts of gain some folks use, I would concur that affect of body wood is less pronounced (still noticeable though).


Have you done this test blind-folded and not knowing which guitar is which? I wonder if you would still hear the difference


----------



## Metal Guitarist (Feb 7, 2013)

"Down tuning? Just buy a bass."


----------



## Narrillnezzurh (Feb 7, 2013)

"I don't listen to my music in mono."


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 7, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


> Have you done this test blind-folded and not knowing which guitar is which? I wonder if you would still hear the difference



David Myka actually did this with two of his own guitars built simultanously a while back, think it was over on TGP. It was interesting to hear the differences between the two and how different people interpreted each of them.

That said, you could easily EQ out at least 95% of the difference between any two guitars of reasonably similar construction (humbucker vs single-coil, solid vs hollow), especially in a high-gain context as is the focus for many here, so the difference is lost on the listener when presented in a musical rather than scientific context. Doesn't stop me from trying to find wood combinations that I like, mind you.

EDIT: If I remember right the only thing different was actually the topwood, maple vs walnut. Changing the body entirely ought to produce even more significant results, but still.


----------



## jdeathkelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Please delete


----------



## MyNameIsMax (Feb 7, 2013)

"Not enough chugging"


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 7, 2013)

most slam death is insufferable wigger shit

all deathcore is insufferable wigger shit

almost all djent is insufferable wigger shit and is in fact the manifestation of nu metal in the new decade

lil b is fucking sweet and is single handedly saving hip hop

thank you based god


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Feb 7, 2013)

Everyone on SS.org has the same musical taste as me. 

I'm learning we are quite the diverse crowd my friends.


----------



## tm20 (Feb 8, 2013)

this isn't really an opinion, but something that must be shared due to it's ridiculousness. last year i was talking to someone at uni about guitars, and he told me that he was considering buying a schecter, one of the models with a FR trem. he wanted to drop tune it and try it out but didn't unlock the nut and proceeded to tune the lowest string. he broke the string and hence was put off from buying it. i told him he was supposed to unlock the nut to which he replied "how was i supposed to know?!" ._.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Feb 8, 2013)

1. If you play fast you have no feel/soul

2. When a musician is dead and their abilities get way over-exaggerated as a result. 
May sound harsh and a little disrespectful, but it damn well happens, and seems to happen a lot.

3. Dying a little inside each time I see someone take the neck pickup out of an Ibanez. It is repulsive. But that's my own ridiculous opinion.



Wasn't going to post in this thread but after reading through a few pages I was inspired


----------



## Jakke (Feb 8, 2013)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> 2. When a musician is dead and their abilities get way over-exaggerated as a result.



My old dad says that it's exactly lika a dead hunting dog; it gets better and better for every year it has been dead.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine (Feb 8, 2013)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> 2. When a musician is dead and their abilities get way over-exaggerated as a result.
> May sound harsh and a little disrespectful, but it damn well happens, and seems to happen a lot.




Douchebag Darrel
Janis Joplin
Hendrix
Morrison
Kobain


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 8, 2013)

ToMurderAMachine said:


> Douchebag Darrel
> J


----------



## CreptorStatus (Feb 8, 2013)

"Keyboards shouldn't be used in metal/Keyboards suck"

And here are some gems my band's old leader singer said before he quit the band lol:

"You're a naive ass for not wanting to start the set with a huge breakdown/breaking it down in every song."

"Have fun putting people to sleep with your 13 minute long songs." 
Our longest song is 5:40 lol.


----------



## Orsinium (Feb 8, 2013)

My favorites are "Solos are lame I only want to hear breakdowns" and "Numetal is the greatest genre of metal". It really annoys me when people say Rush and Dream Theater suck because their songs are too long or the singing is too high pitch etc. Listen to the new Rush album Geddy Lee's voice is nowhere near as high pitch as those pop artists you listen too (Thats me defending Rush from my friend). Also Robert Johnson created every blues progression and played every possible dominant seventh is interesting and probably has some truth to it.


----------



## flint757 (Feb 8, 2013)

I love Geddy Lee, but I can't stand Dream Theaters vocalist. Weird too considering they have a similar sound, probably has to do with lyrical content.


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 8, 2013)

NovaReaper said:


> most slam death is insufferable wigger shit
> 
> all deathcore is insufferable wigger shit
> 
> ...



my bad i thought this thread was about ridiculous opinions that WE had

just invert all of those statements i made and it should fit the thread


----------



## Alphanumeric (Aug 12, 2013)

- People who don't think phrasing matters and have sour as fyenk vibrato and don't know there is more than 1 way to play a note
- On the opposite side blues players who are anti anything that isn't the minor pentatonic flat 5

- People who hate breakdowns and then when you ask them to play some basi techish August Burns Red chug pattern they can't mute properly on the rests that come quite quick, they have a horrible scratchy palm mute sound, they can't play in time against the drums, over the bar etc, they pick like a pussy. Seriously, ask any anti-core snob to play something like a veil of maya breakdown and watch them fail.


----------



## Wodashin (Aug 13, 2013)

"There are two kinds of people in the world. People who listen to Neo-Proto-Post-Prog-Noise-Death-Tech-core, and people who should kill themselves."


----------



## vilk (Aug 13, 2013)

flint757 said:


> I love Geddy Lee, but I can't stand Dream Theaters vocalist. Weird too considering they have a similar sound, probably has to do with lyrical content.



I personally don't think that Geddy Lee and James LaBrie sound very much alike. At all. They both can sing high notes, but their voices are different, and also the _way they sing_ is quite different. 


Here's a ridiculous opinion:
"Unless you're playing all 8 strings all the time you should just be playing a baritone 6".

Yeah, maybe that's exaggerated, but I can't count the number of times people say 'I hate it when people buy 8 strings and only use the bottom 3 strings. They should just play a downtuned/baritone 6.' Ok, by that logic, shouldn't I just get a 3 string guitar? What if I want to use the high strings notes for some atmosphere type stuff on a different song? What if I simply want to keep my hand in the same place on the neck while making large jumps between notes instead of having to move my hand all over the place? If a song is like 98% bottom string and then I play a 5 second mini guitar solo on the high strings, is it finally justified that I bought an 8 string guitar? It's not like everyone knows _exactly_ what they're going to be writing when they buy a guitar.


----------



## gunch (Aug 13, 2013)

I hate Pantera but I sort of like Down


----------



## Malkav (Aug 13, 2013)

StateOfSerenity said:


> - People who hate breakdowns and then when you ask them to play some basi techish August Burns Red chug pattern they can't mute properly on the rests that come quite quick, they have a horrible scratchy palm mute sound, they can't play in time against the drums, over the bar etc, they pick like a pussy. Seriously, ask any anti-core snob to play something like a veil of maya breakdown and watch them fail.


 
Your other points I can agree to, but a person doesn't have to justify their hatred of breakdowns by being able to play one...


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 13, 2013)

"You dont need a 7 for low range, keep it old school doom and tune down"
"wtf is djent" 
Can you build me a 7? " no, i dont like 7's"


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 13, 2013)

StateOfSerenity said:


> - People who don't think phrasing matters and have sour as fyenk vibrato and don't know there is more than 1 way to play a note
> - On the opposite side blues players who are anti anything that isn't the minor pentatonic flat 5
> 
> - People who hate breakdowns and then when you ask them to play some basi techish August Burns Red chug pattern they can't mute properly on the rests that come quite quick, they have a horrible scratchy palm mute sound, they can't play in time against the drums, over the bar etc, they pick like a pussy. Seriously, ask any anti-core snob to play something like a veil of maya breakdown and watch them fail.





There was fast picking before metalcore... it was called thrash. Read a book brah


----------



## Sinborn (Aug 13, 2013)

Guitarists, about their tone


----------



## Addison90 (Aug 13, 2013)

'Blues is easy, it is just simple pentatonic wanking'


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 13, 2013)

'I play blues Meh, when no ones around'


----------



## strad24 (Aug 13, 2013)

bradthelegend said:


> Then there's an article I was reading on how to improve your technique claiming "good guitarists continually change their settings on their toggle switch, volume, and tone controls throughout their solos."



Ha ha yeah that's why EVH removed all but the volume knob and at one point didn't even have that. And Warren DiMartini had no toggle or knobs of any kind for a while. Can't remember but I think his signature Charvel has none.

Too bad those guys have to "improve their technique"...

Great thread!


----------



## strad24 (Aug 13, 2013)

strad24 said:


> Ha ha yeah that's why EVH removed all but the volume knob and at one point didn't even have that. And Warren DiMartini had no toggle or knobs of any kind for a while. Can't remember but I think his signature Charvel has none.
> 
> Too bad those guys have to "improve their technique"...
> 
> Great thread!



Also my favorite stupid opinions are that "24 fret guitars suck" and that "only tube amps sound good".

Yeah I like the sound of a great tube amp but I love what the Axe FX II can do through a solid state PA too...and it's THE PLAYING. Bad player on great tube amp sounds like crap. Great player on a Fractal sounds...great!


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Aug 13, 2013)

Addison90 said:


> 'Blues is easy, it is just simple pentatonic wanking'



A lot of Stevie Ray Vaughan's songs like Lenny and Texas Flood are just as hard as Veil of Maya's It's Not Safe To Swim Today or Petrucci's Under a Glass Moon. 

Not in terms of speed and technicality, but it&#8217;s all to do with timing, sense of dynamic (picking attack, vibrato), feel (duh) 

It&#8217;s more 'free', less 'mathematical' and pattern-based


----------



## ElRay (Aug 13, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Trems suck, they're too hard to set up.



Trems don't do vibrato, they do tremolo.

Ray


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 13, 2013)

Dave Mustaine


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 13, 2013)

ElRay said:


> Trems don't do vibrato, they do tremolo.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 13, 2013)

ElRay said:


> Trems don't do vibrato, they do tremolo.
> 
> Ray


 
A lot of people have mixed those two up ever since Leo Fender did.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 13, 2013)

StateOfSerenity said:


> - People who don't think phrasing matters and have sour as fyenk vibrato and don't know there is more than 1 way to play a note
> - On the opposite side blues players who are anti anything that isn't the minor pentatonic flat 5
> 
> - People who hate breakdowns and then when you ask them to play some basi techish August Burns Red chug pattern they can't mute properly on the rests that come quite quick, they have a horrible scratchy palm mute sound, they can't play in time against the drums, over the bar etc, they pick like a pussy. Seriously, ask any anti-core snob to play something like a veil of maya breakdown and watch them fail.




This post is delicious.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 13, 2013)

"My dad raised me on Skynyrd and ACDC, was severely strict on limiting my social life, and passed his close-mindedness down to me. So, that automatically means that any music that includes breakdowns, formulas that aren't included in music from the 60's and 70's, and anything that is fun to listen to is unlistenable trash and ANY people who listen to ANY of it are poseurs and low-lifes."






PS: I love AC/DC and occasional Skynyrd, but I've come across too many assholes like this.


----------



## Addison90 (Aug 17, 2013)

"Anyone that plays an instrument can play jazz, it's JUST more technical" -glorious youtube comment


----------



## spawnofthesith (Aug 17, 2013)

"Ghost is a good band"

"Autotheism was a good album"


----------



## bradthelegend (Aug 17, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> "Ghost is a good band"
> 
> "Autotheism was a good album"



You've got some balls saying things like that on the internet.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 20, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> "Ghost is a good band"




THANK you.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 20, 2013)

.... Black Sabbath,

Got nothing to do with me in the year 2013.


I don't care what they influenced before I started listening...

Thorough. Modern.


----------



## JustMac (Aug 20, 2013)

"Misha Mansoor will be remembered as the Beethoven of our generation, in terms of composition and musical consideration" 

Top youtube comment on an instructional vid where he also says "it's a lydorian scale...or something". 

F*ck. Me.


----------



## Xardoniak (Aug 20, 2013)

"Wow a string thicker than a .56!?"

"Lol is that a bass string on your guitar?"

Not that those are really opinions per-say but still.


----------



## nicktao (Aug 20, 2013)

JustMac said:


> "Misha Mansoor will be remembered as the Beethoven of our generation, in terms of composition and musical consideration"
> 
> Top youtube on an instructional vid where he also says "it's a lydorian scale...or something".
> 
> F*ck. Me.



Obviously not Beethoven but have you actually sat down and listened to his songs? He's easily one of the best composers in the metal genre. All New Materials, LAAC, Buttersnips, Ji, Racecar, TGMBC, Froggin Bullfish, and Mile Zero. 

These songs don't do anything for ya? I'm guessing it's probably because so many people hopped up on the Misha bandwagon, but just because he's popular doesn't mean it's not some of the best modern metal ever. 

Theory is important, but it isn't everything.


----------



## Krullnar (Aug 20, 2013)

nicktao said:


> Obviously not Beethoven but have you actually sat down and listened to his songs? He's easily one of the best composers in the metal genre. All New Materials, LAAC, Buttersnips, Ji, Racecar, TGMBC, Froggin Bullfish, and Mile Zero.
> 
> These songs don't do anything for ya? I'm guessing it's probably because so many people hopped up on the Misha bandwagon, but just because he's popular doesn't mean it's not some of the best modern metal ever.
> 
> Theory is important, but it isn't everything.



As great as he is, Ever Forthright is on another level. That album, man... it's disgusting. Every song is like an album's worth of arranging, refining and practicing. And it's all god tier.


----------



## bradthelegend (Aug 20, 2013)

Xardoniak said:


> "Wow a string thicker than a .56!?"
> 
> "Lol is that a bass string on your guitar?"
> 
> Not that those are really opinions per-say but still.



And don't forget, "8 strings? Might as well play a bass."


----------



## Addison90 (Aug 20, 2013)

"i love prog/jazz/fusion/metal music like Ever Forthright, Animals as Leaders. Wait, you don't like it?? i think you should learn some music theory" -coming fom someone who don't even know who Charlie Parker or Oscar Peterson were


----------



## EcoliUVA (Aug 20, 2013)

Addison90 said:


> "i love prog/jazz/fusion/metal music like Ever Forthright, Animals as Leaders. Wait, you don't like it?? i think you should learn some music theory" -coming fom someone who don't even know who Charlie Parker or Oscar Peterson were



I dislike that mentality as much as I dislike the "music theory is a limitation" sentiment. They're both saying the same thing: "I'm better than 'those' guys."

My contributions have already been taken earlier in the thread...just wanted get that off my chest.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Aug 20, 2013)

abandonist said:


> .... Black Sabbath,
> 
> Got nothing to do with me in the year 2013.
> 
> ...


While I like some of the old Black Sabbath stuff I feel this way about so many bands mostly Led Zeppelin. I know they influenced a lot of things but I can't for the life of me enjoy listening to them.

Also, Thorough. Modern. is a fantastic song on an amazing album.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 20, 2013)

Malkav said:


> Your other points I can agree to, but a person doesn't have to justify their hatred of breakdowns by being able to play one...



It's like saying that you can't justify not liking jazz if you can't play it.

O'boy, looks like a fwerking ton of musicians got some justifying to do...


----------



## JustMac (Aug 20, 2013)

nicktao said:


> Obviously not Beethoven but have you actually sat down and listened to his songs? He's easily one of the best composers in the metal genre. All New Materials, LAAC, Buttersnips, Ji, Racecar, TGMBC, Froggin Bullfish, and Mile Zero.
> 
> These songs don't do anything for ya? I'm guessing it's probably because so many people hopped up on the Misha bandwagon, but just because he's popular doesn't mean it's not some of the best modern metal ever.
> 
> Theory is important, but it isn't everything.


Honestly, I still don't think he's even close to, say Paul Waggoner or Per Nilsson in modern metal, honestly I don't see what he does that others don't do a lot better. And the ambient, videogame-loading music (sounds a lot like old Playstation FF games?) stuff in the middle of songs he does is really jarring after a while too. I agree completely that theory is not the be-all and end-all of playing an instrument though.

Usually I would have no problem with the dude but that youtube comment made me grit my teeth!


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 20, 2013)

nicktao said:


> "He's easily one of the best composers in the metal genre."
> 
> "...doesn't mean it's not some of the best modern metal ever."



Metal is too broad to make statements like that and consider them facts. Too subjective, as all artforms are.

I like Misha's writing and playing, but saying "one of the best in the metal genre" would be weird because there's too many styles, variations, opinions, and subgenres. Is he one of the best death metal composers? Or grindcore composers? Speed/thrash metal composers? All depends on the listener, man.

I think he writes good music, but I'd think that saying "He's been a huge influence and has made pivotal contributions to the djent/groove and progressive metal communities." would sound a little more objective and less "Bulb is the best because I like him."

Not trying to be a douche, bud. It'd be like saying "Apple pie is easily one of the best foods in the dessert category. Have you tasted it? It's so good. You probably don't like it because it's popular. Just 'cause it's popular doesn't mean it's not one of the best desserts ever."





PS: I f*cking love apple pie.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 20, 2013)

Not really music related, but back when I was still attending college, a 50's-something guy was having a cig next to me and some lady nearby was gawking at my guages and asked why I had them. This dude then says "Ahh, whaddya think? It's a fad he's doing because it's cool."

Meanwhile, he's got acid wash jeans, a Bob-Saget-from-the-old-episodes-of-Full-House style mullet, and a Phillies jacket.

I felt like saying "N*gga, shutcho ass up. Lemme guess, popular 80's culture and the most worshipped baseball team in South Jersey had no influence on your attire and style? You really followed the path less traveled by and are very unique, bud."


----------



## abandonist (Aug 20, 2013)

When did plugs start being called gauges? A gauge is a unit of measurement of the plug.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 21, 2013)

abandonist said:


> When did plugs start being called gauges? A gauge is a unit of measurement of the plug.



Seriously? lol Slang, bud. Slang. 


I've heard them called gauges since I was 14. I'm 22 now. I call them gauges, plugs, jawns, eyelets, etc. 

Gauge is a relative, slang term referring to the plug itself, but specifically refers to the measurement. Pretty commonly used term, man. 

Come on, you can't be that old.


----------



## abandonist (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm 31. I've heard it said here and there and it always struck me as odd. I've had 9/16th plugs forever, so I never really have a reason to talk about them. I worked in a tattoo shop as counter help when I was 18 and it was always a clear delineation between a piece of jewelry and the gauge, or metric, of it's size. It's interesting how language morphs.


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, people who are really knowledgeable in body mods don't really call them gauges, but it's just for reference.


----------



## hk_golgatha (Aug 21, 2013)

"Imma let ya finish, but apple pie had the best flavor of all time!"

Not comparing this situation to that, merely pointing out what I thought of on reading it.


----------



## ayaotd (Aug 21, 2013)

My own opinion. Guthrie Govan is an extremely talented player, and an excellent teacher/writer. But I find some of the tracks on Erotic Cakes to sound like the best elevator music ever made.


----------



## JustMac (Aug 22, 2013)

ayaotd said:


> My own opinion. Guthrie Govan is an extremely talented player, and an excellent teacher/writer. But I find some of the tracks on Erotic Cakes to sound like the best elevator music ever made.



So is a lot of Bossa Nova, but is it still bloody fantastic in its in own right? Hell yes!  And honestly, if I heard Rhode Island Shred in an elevator I would seriously lose my shit and do an old-skool rodeo with whoever was accompanying me


----------



## Addison90 (Aug 22, 2013)

ayaotd said:


> But I find some of the tracks on Erotic Cakes to sound like *the best elevator music ever made*.



You obviously never listen to smooth-jazz... a lot of Guthrie's songs from Erotic Cakes are too 'aggressive' and too 'rock-ish' to be called 'elevator music' (i.e Waves, Sevens, Ner Ner, Fives, Rhode Island Shred, Erotic Cakes, Hangover, Eric) 

If you want elevator music, listen to players like Lee Ritenour, Chuck Loeb, Fourplay or Larry Carlton (i like these guys a lot though)

This is a good example:


----------



## bradthelegend (Aug 22, 2013)

Guys, don't forget:

The point of this thread is to share the ridiculous opinions of others and laugh at them, not to share your own opinions and attack other users for theirs.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 23, 2013)

bradthelegend said:


> Guys, don't forget:
> 
> The point of this thread is to share the ridiculous opinions of others and laugh at them, not to share your own opinions and attack other users for theirs.



Hahaha look at this guy's shitty opinion^^^^ 
















Am I doing it right?


----------



## syndrone (Aug 23, 2013)

"Obviously not Beethoven but have you actually sat down and listened to his [Misha Mansoor`s] songs? He's easily one of the best composers in the metal genre. All New Materials, LAAC, Buttersnips, Ji, Racecar, TGMBC, Froggin Bullfish, and Mile Zero. 

These songs don't do anything for ya? I'm guessing it's probably because so many people hopped up on the Misha bandwagon, but just because he's popular doesn't mean it's not some of the best modern metal ever. 

Theory is important, but it isn't everything."

not sure who said this and where this comes from  was a conversation in a thread somewhere..... jahaha ;D


----------



## -42- (Aug 23, 2013)

People who use the term 'screamo' to refer to anything with harsh vocals, as opposed to bands like Orchid or Pageninetynine.


----------



## bradthelegend (Aug 24, 2013)

-42- said:


> People who use the term 'screamo' to refer to anything with harsh vocals, as opposed to bands like Orchid or Pageninetynine.



People say that to me all the time, and I'm like "what are you, 14?"


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 24, 2013)

I've asked my uncle several times if I may play some guitar for him and he always replies "Nah, I'm good. All that stuff sounds the same to me."

He's so stubborn and set in his ways, he refuses to allow me to bring my guitar to his house and briefly play some shit for his entertainment.


----------



## JustMac (Aug 24, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> I've asked my uncle several times if I may play some guitar for him and he always replies "Nah, I'm good. All that stuff sounds the same to me."
> 
> He's so stubborn and set in his ways, he refuses to allow me to bring my guitar to his house and briefly play some shit for his entertainment.



haha,I know what that's like...That's a little fascist though, no guitar at all! gotta love family views on music... i mean, you can do a Petrucci solo medley and they won't bat an eyelid BUT, they're blown away by your ability to play Sunshine of Your Love or Smoke on the Water all the way through. Don't get me wrong, they are two absolutely timeless classics, but it always makes me laugh. It's the same with girls; unfazed by teh br00tal sweeps, but will swoon as soon as you play along to some Paramore song they're playing in the background. 
Not a complaint, just a little funneh.


----------



## Xardoniak (Aug 25, 2013)

Something that pisses me off is-
"Hey, learn this song"
5 minutes later
"What song are you playing?"


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 25, 2013)

"Tosin's good and all, it's just all those loop effects he uses on his albums. I can appreciate it for the studio art, but i just cant go to his live shows."


----------



## Sinborn (Aug 25, 2013)

spawnofthesith said:


> "Ghost is a good band"



/THREAD


----------



## straightshreddd (Aug 25, 2013)

Okay, so this conversation happened a few months ago during a drunken game of team deathmatch on xbox live with a chick friend of mine that I'm still baffled by to this day. 

Her: Oh, my god. Julia posts the most annoying shit on facebook. I hate scrolling past her status updates on my newsfeed.

Me: That's why I just took her off my newsfeed. Any time somebody spams a bunch of stupid posts, I just take them off so that it doesn't annoy or bother me. I pretty much just get on for memes, updates on guitar and artist pages, and to catch up with buds I rarely talk to.

Her: I never understood why people do that. That's stupid. You might as well not even have a facebook and just contact people directly by email. 

Me:






Her: I mean, what if someone has something important or meaningful to say? What if your family and friends want to tell you something serious?

Me: Dude, it's facebook. No one ever has anything important or meaningful to say. And if they're my family and friends, they'll come to my crib, call me, or message me. lol Who the hell would post a status update or public post to tell someone serious shit? haha

Her: I don't know. I feel like you just take facebook way too seriously.

Me:









She denied ever saying any of that and regularly bitches about the dumb shit people post on facebook, most specifically her friends and family. I took her off my newsfeed the first day I ever got a facebook which was some time last summer.


----------



## bradthelegend (Aug 25, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> Okay, so this conversation happened a few months ago during a drunken game of team deathmatch on xbox live with a chick friend of mine that I'm still baffled by to this day.
> 
> Her: Oh, my god. Julia posts the most annoying shit on facebook. I hate scrolling past her status updates on my newsfeed.
> 
> ...



That bitch is *dumb. *


----------



## hk_golgatha (Aug 26, 2013)

Ah, hypocrisy.
Always ripe and plentiful in the social networking-obsessed-females. 

I look at some of these girls complain about that which they are doing at that exact moment and I just stand in awe.


----------



## Tope (Aug 26, 2013)

"Aggressive music isn't good because it doesn't sound nice."

This comment was made by one of my friends after I was kind enough to introduce them to The Mars Volta, so ungrateful! 

Music as an art form represents the whole spectrum of human emotion. If you're only listening to major key, 4 to the floor pop, then I'm sorry but you're missing out on 99% of what music has to offer!


----------



## GunpointMetal (Aug 26, 2013)

"David Draiman has interesting things to say, musically or otherwise."


----------



## Reino Tulonen (Aug 26, 2013)

"I don't care what the instruments do, I wanna hear the singing and lyrics and sing along!"


----------



## Murmel (Aug 26, 2013)

Tope said:


> Music as an art form represents the whole spectrum of human emotion. If you're only listening to major key, 4 to the floor pop, then I'm sorry but you're missing out on 99% of what music has to offer!


I find this to be a problem among musicians. For 99,9% of people, music isn't about art or how well it's executed. It's about whether it sounds good or not.
If 4-chord pop music is what pleases your ear, then by all means, listen to it. Would it be different (read: better) if he/she listened to a bebop tune with a mere 2 chords?

It's not about what scale your using, or what chords. It's about making it sound good. Which is, as we all know, very subjective.


----------



## Necris (Aug 26, 2013)

"Dimebag Darrel wrote music worth listening to."


----------



## JustMac (Aug 26, 2013)

Necris said:


> "Dimebag Darrel wrote music worth listening to."


----------

